# Untermaßige verletzte Fische



## Dalmies (26. Mai 2017)

Moin,
Mal ne Frage: Wir diskutieren hier gerade ob ein untermaßiger Fisch, der durch das Lösen des Hakens so verletzt wurde, dass er damit nicht weiter leben kann mitgenommen, begraben oder zurück gesetzt werden muss.... 

Wie sieht es damit rechtlich aus?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J-Schneider666 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ich persönlich würde ihn entnehmen und verwerten. Allerdings bei uns in AT gibt es Gewässer wo vorgeschrieben ist den Fisch zu entnehmen, in kleine Stücke zu zerschneiden und wieder in das Wasser zurück zu werfen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Das kommt drauf an, in welchem Bundesland du angelst.


----------



## schuppensammler (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

in S-A gibt's nur zerschneiden und reinwerfen. Oder nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

danke zokker, und ZUSÄTZLICH welche Regeln Regeln dazu Verband, Verein, Bewirtschafter etc. dazu ersonnen haben......


Komplett gewässerabhängig (nicht nur landesabhängig), hilft nur konkretes Nachfragen für JEDES einzelne Gewässer...


----------



## Dalmies (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ok... Danke für eure Hilfe....
Im Moment befinden wir uns in Dänemark, sonst aber immer in NDS, HH oder SH unterwegs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

in Bayern muss der entnommen werden. AVFiG § 11 Abs. 6 sagt aus: Untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische sind .......... in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen.
Da ist der Umkehrschluß da, dass eben nicht lebensfähige Fische nicht zurückzusetzen sind. Ist ja auch eigentlich logisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *in Bayern *muss der entnommen werden.


es  nu wieder:


Dalmies schrieb:


> sonst aber immer in *NDS, HH oder SH* unterwegs


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke zokker, und ZUSÄTZLICH welche Regeln Regeln dazu Verband, Verein, Bewirtschafter etc. dazu ersonnen haben......
> 
> 
> Komplett gewässerabhängig (nicht nur landesabhängig), hilft nur konkretes Nachfragen für JEDES einzelne Gewässer...




Hallo, 

ist aber so eben nicht richtig, siehe Bayern.
Außerden glaube ich, dass das Thema von allgemeinen Interesse ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

In der Gewässerordnung steht das drin. Die wird beim Kauf der Angelberechtigung ausgehändigt.

Das dürfte in Dänemark ähnlich sein. Im Zweifelsfall musst du vorher fragen.


----------



## Dalmies (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

In Dänemark kann man den Angelschein für 1 Jahr online kaufen und da gibt es leider keine Gewässerordnung mit dazu....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Das stimmt so nicht. Auf der Onlineseite gibt es die Bestimmungen nachzulesen.

Übersetzt:
Verwirft Fische, die kürzer als die minimale Größe oder Fisch ist, die in der Nähe Saison erwischt werden, müssen sofort freigelassen werden, ob sie noch am Leben sind, verletzt oder tot! Der schonendste Weg frei zu machen und lassen Sie einen Fisch den Haken zu entfernen, während die Fische im Wasser bleibt.


Also zurücksetzen.

http://lfst.dk/fiskeri/lyst-og-fritidsfiskeri/regler-for-lyst-og-fritidsfiskeri/

http://lfst.dk/fileadmin/user_uploa...lige_lokale_regler/Lyst_og_fritidsfiskeri.pdf


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ich wünschte mein Dänisch wäre etwas besser, denn es geht auch bald wieder los Anfang Juli.
 Den fisketgn gibt es als Tages, Wochen und Jahreskarte. Ist aber wirklich preiswert (Dafür haben mich die Seeringler ein Vermögen gekostet).

 Hier vielleicht noch was hilfreiches:

http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html

 Ansonsten habe ich festgestellt, in den Gebieten wo ich war sich kein Däne groß drum Gedanken macht. Mich hat nie jemand kontrolliert (das soll jetzt um Gottes Willen nicht anregen zu Vergehen !!!) und selbst der Hausvermieter sagte beim ersten Dänemark Urlaub vor 2 Jahren -> fisketegn brauchst du nicht, sag einfach du wusstest das nicht....
 Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht. Aber insgesamt sehen die Dänen das lockerer und ich glaube nicht das man dort eine an die Mütze bekommt weil man einen untermassigen Fisch aus Unwissen falsch behandelt hat.
 Wobei das natürlich von Region zu Region anders sein kann...


----------



## LexParker2703 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Wenn ich kann dann verwerte ich ganz klar .


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Wenn man jeden verletzten Fisch entnehmen darf, kann man das Schonmaß, die Schonzeit, ja auch gleich abschaffen!
Und verletzt ist doch jeder Fisch, wenn er denn am Haken war, mehr oder weniger eben.
Bei uns (BW) und ich behaupte mal, auch in anderen Bundesländern, würde eine Entnahme von untermaßigen Fischen jedenfalls geahndet, egal was der Angler dazu für eine Story zu erzählen hätte!

Jürgen


----------



## Dalmies (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Prinzipiell bin ich ja bei euch, aber was macht es für einen Sinn nen Toten Fisch ins Wasser zu werfen, weil er den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Vielleicht operierst du einfach nicht so lange an dem Fisch rum, bis er dann endlich tot ist.
Vorfach abschneiden und wieder zurück, wäre dann richtiger!
Mit Einzelhaken geangene Fische haben eine erstaunlich gute überlebenschance, gut beim Drilling im Schlund sieht dies anders aus?

Jürgen


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Dalmies schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich ja bei euch, aber was macht es für einen Sinn nen Toten Fisch ins Wasser zu werfen, weil er den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Das macht nur Sinn wenn man weiß das der Fisch gesund war um keine Krankheiten zu verbreiten. Gut bei einer Verletzung durch das Fischen ist das ja nicht der Fall.
 Mir wurde hier in Thüringen gelehrt (FS erst Anfang 2016 gemacht) das nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische waidgerecht zu töten sind und dann zu verbuddeln in der Erde....
 Haken zu tief schlucken heißt aber noch lange nicht das der Fisch nicht überlebt (außer du reißt ihm alles raus) !!! Hier wurde schon berichtet das Fische gefangen wurden, die hatten bereits einen Haken im Schlund oder Magen. Genauso gut verkraften die auch Maulverletzungen die verheilen können...
 Das ist natürlich von Fall zu Fall sehr schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

der Fall kommt wahrscheinlich selten vor. Hängt natürlich auch von der/den Angelmethoden ab. Ich kann mich in den ca. letzten zwanzig Jahren nur an einen Fall bei mir erinnern, das war ein Hechtlein von 53 cm (55 ist das Mindestmaß) der den Spinner von hinten so richtig inhalierte, da war nichts mehr zu machen. Also wurde er abgeschlagen und mitgenommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Dalmies schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich ja bei euch, aber was macht es für einen Sinn nen Toten Fisch ins Wasser zu werfen, weil er den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro




Der Sinn besteht darin, das der Fisch nicht zum Verzehr mitgenommen wird. 

Wenn das bei verletzten/toten Fischen der Fall wäre, bräuchte es überhaupt keine Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten.
Ich leg mir nen schönes Vorfach an die Seite, fange nen zu kleinen Fisch und stopf ihm den Drilling so weit in den Schlund bis nichts mehr geht.  Vorher natürlich den Einzelhaken entfernt und den Fisch betäubt.

Und schon brauch man nicht mehr auf Maße und Schonzeiten achten und kann so alles mitnehmen was man will.


Bei einer Kontrolle zählt dann also nicht mehr das fadenscheinige Argument "der war ja tot oder hat zu tief geschluckt usw usw.". Ist der dann in Besitz ist es strafbar.

Und genau da ist der Sinn, diesen Fisch - wenn es denn wirklich so passiert - zurück zu tun. Nicht weil es einen besonderen Sinn  für das Gewässer (ausser der Nahrung) gibt, sondern um Schindluder zu verhindern.


----------



## Dalmies (26. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt, ist der Sinn des Mindestmaß schon bekannt und wird auch als sinnvoll empfunden sowie auch selbstverständlicherweise respektiert.


Wenn man sich hier in Dänemark mal so umschaut, wieviele deutsche Angler auch Platten mitnehmen, die keine 20cm erreicht haben, dann ist das schon nicht mehr schön....

Wir hatten heut 3x mal den Fall, dass die Platten 23 Bzw 23,5cm hatten und 2 davon hatten den Haken inhaliert, daher kam dann auch die Frage/ Diskussion auf... Mindestmaß ist hier 25,5cm...
Selbst Heringe, die für zu klein empfunden wurden, wurden zurück gesetzt, obwohl es da kein Mindestmaß gibt....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Der Sinn besteht darin, das der Fisch nicht zum Verzehr mitgenommen wird.
> 
> Wenn das bei verletzten/toten Fischen der Fall wäre, bräuchte es überhaupt keine Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten.
> Ich leg mir nen schönes Vorfach an die Seite, fange nen zu kleinen Fisch und stopf ihm den Drilling so weit in den Schlund bis nichts mehr geht.  Vorher natürlich den Einzelhaken entfernt und den Fisch betäubt.
> ...




Hallo,

mag im Einzelfall so sein wie Du schilderst. Aber die Mindestmaße sind ja doch meist so, daß es sich eigentlich nicht rentiert, einen so kleinen Fisch mitzunehmen und wer so handelt, wie Du schreibst, handelt ja richtig armselig (wobei es natürlich auch solche Zeitgenossen gibt) und nimmt wahrscheinlich auch sonst untermaßige Fische mit.
Einen stark verletzten untermaßigen Fisch töten und begraben, das gabs bei uns mal vor fünfzig Jahren.
Den schwerverletzten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen dürfte auf jeden Fall gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen (§ 17 Abs.2)

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Das ist richtig.
Natürlich ist es sinnlos, nen 35 Zander zu entnehmen, da brauchen wir nicht drüber reden. 

Die Personen, die alles ohne wenn und aber mitnehmen, kannst du eh nicht erreichen.

Aber hiermit hat man praktisch die "Erlaubnis" oder den Freifahrtschein, alles mitnehmen zu können. 

Hat man nun einen untermaßigen Fisch im Besitz ist es strafbar.

Inwieweit das kontrolliert wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Man hätte aber was in der Hand.

Im anderen Fall kann man zusehen, wie jeder zu kleine Fisch entnommen werden kann, ohne was dagegen tun zu können.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@lajos, ganz schön überheblich, wenn du meinst, du könntest entscheiden ob der Fisch nun (ausreichend!) schwer verletzt ist oder nicht!
Wer soll den dies am Wasser entscheiden, der normale Trottel-Angler etwa?
Ich sags mal so, die Meisten haben nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse vom fachgerechten Umgang mit Fischen, geschweige denn der Beurteilung des Vitalzustands und da hilft auch bestimmt keine Angelprüfung, um diese zu vertiefen!
Also wenn er tot ist, der Fisch, dann merken sie das schon, hoffentlich?
Und wenn du dem zitierten Paragrafen wirklich Folge leisten willst, empfehle ich einfach nicht mehr zu Angeln.

Nachtrag:

Wenn es in Bayern angeblich Praxis ist, untermaßige Fische die verletzt sind zu entnehmen, gilt dies nur 
für Bio Bayern, oder muss ich als Gastangler und nicht Bayer befürchten doch belangt zu werden?

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Dalmies schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mal ne Frage: Wir diskutieren hier gerade ob ein untermaßiger Fisch, der durch das Lösen des Hakens so verletzt wurde, dass er damit nicht weiter leben kann mitgenommen, begraben oder zurück gesetzt werden muss....
> 
> Wie sieht es damit rechtlich aus?
> ...



Im Normalfall ist ein "Untermaßiger" gefangener Fisch noch lebensfähig wenn Er aus Versehen gefangen wird.
Der muss dann zurück, weil es ein Versehen war.
Langes Hakenlösen macht es meist nur schlimmer und ist für den Fisch sicher gefährlicher als ein verschluckter Haken.
Stirbt der Fisch an der O.P, sind es dann schon zwei Fehler des Fängers.
Wobei der Fänger wohl meist kaum einschätzen kann, wie schwer ein Fisch wirklich verletzt ist, wenn der Fisch noch lebt.
Selbst wenn er Tot ist darf man sich Ihn aber oft nicht aneignen.

Du wolltest eine richtige Antwort?
Es ist Dier verboten untermaßige oder geschützte Fische zu fangen und wenn das mal aus versehen passiert, gilt es jede weitere Schädigung zu vermeiden.
Wer das nicht hinbekommt, sollte versuchen anders zu fischen.
Keine Schluckhaken verwenden, Wiederhaken andrücken, Drillinge vermeiden, früher anschlagen, größere Köder verwenden und vor allem durchaus einfach einmal einen geschluckten Haken einfach sofort abschneiden.

Bitte vor Ort nachfragen wie das bei Euch regional gehandhabt wird, sollte ein Einzelfisch doch einmal versterben.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Den schwerverletzten Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen dürfte auf jeden Fall gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen (§ 17 Abs.2)
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


 
 Oder umgekehrt §17 Abs. 1, wenn ein verletzter geschützter Fisch getötet wird, der aber doch noch lebensfähig war.
 Was zwei betrifft, ist Vorsatz und Rohheit, ja gar nicht mehr da, weil es ein Versehen war.

      1.  ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder   2.  einem Wirbeltier    a)  aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder    b)  länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden    zufügt.

 Wobei die Fischereigesetze und Naturschutzgesetze ja auch eher Abs.1 unterstützen.


----------



## JottU (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Also manchmal fasse ich mich echt an Kopp.#d
Wer operiert denn beim Haken lösen so lange rum bis der Fisch tot ist?#q Sehe ich doch auf den ersten Blick, ob das machbar ist.
Ist zu tief geschluckt, kommt die Schere zum Einsatz. Bei Drillingen halt noch Seitenschneider. Daran stirbt kein Fisch.
Oder sind Haken in D jetzt so teuer geworden, daß man diese auf Gedeih und Verderb retten muss?;+#c


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@Jottu, gut auf den Punkt gebracht!
So einfach und vor allem schnell kann das gehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Dalmies (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Danke für eure Antworten. Dann wäre das auch geklärt [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei die Fischereigesetze und Naturschutzgesetze ja auch eher Abs.1 unterstützen.


Was wurscht ist, weil nur 17/2 die Strafbarkeit! regelt!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @lajos, ganz schön überheblich, wenn du meinst, du könntest entscheiden ob der Fisch nun (ausreichend!) schwer verletzt ist oder nicht!
> Wer soll den dies am Wasser entscheiden, der normale Trottel-Angler etwa?
> Ich sags mal so, die Meisten haben nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse vom fachgerechten Umgang mit Fischen, geschweige denn der Beurteilung des Vitalzustands und da hilft auch bestimmt keine Angelprüfung, um diese zu vertiefen!
> Also wenn er tot ist, der Fisch, dann merken sie das schon, hoffentlich?
> ...




Hallo,

was ist denn daran überheblich, wenn ich mir zutraue zu entscheiden, ob ein Fisch lebensfähig ist oder nicht.
Ganz im Ernst, dazu sollte ein verantwortungsbewußter Angler schon in der Lage sein.
Ein "Trottel-Angler" wie Du schreibst natürlich sicher nicht.
Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Dokumentation aus Norddeutschland vor einigen Jahren, da sollte ein Angler einen gefangenen Stör töten (im Fischpuff), er war dazu nicht in der Lage. Um Himmelswillen, solche "Angler" haben an einem Gewässer nichts verloren. Gerade wegen solchen Typen werden wir ja oft nicht ernst genommen (im harmlosen Fall).
Wenn ich ein Hobby betreibe, bei dem ich mit lebenden Tieren umgehe, dann sollte man davon schon eine Ahnung haben.
Ich weiss, die Wirklichkeit sieht anders aus, das ist aber trotzdem meine Meinung.
Zu dem Paragrafen; selbstverständlich leiste ich dem Folge.
Und wenn das irgendwann mal wieder eintritt (zur Erinnerung, ich kann mich in den letzten Jahrzehnten nur an einen Fall erinnern, bei dem ich so handeln musste), werde ich wieder so handeln, das betrachte ich als waidgerechtes Verhalten und ist man dem Fisch schuldig, anstatt ihn jämmerlich verrecken zu lassen. Warum ich desshalb das Angeln aufgeben sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht.
Es ist in Bayern nicht Praxis untermaßige verletzte Fische zu entnehmen, schließlich ist jeder gefangene Fisch verletzt.
Es geht um nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische.
Ich weiss zwar nicht was ein Bio Bayer ist, aber die AVFiG gilt natürlich in Bayern auch für Nicht-Bayern.
Ich muss allerdings einräumen, dass viele Gewässerbewirtschafter noch das Vergraben oder auch absolute Zurücksetzen in den Bestimmungen stehen haben. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil das bei denen nie geändert wurde und halt drinsteht, wie schon vor fünfzig Jahren auch, obwohl das durch die AVFig schon vor ca. 27 Jahren geändert wurde (ist ja auch nicht erst gestern).
Das wäre aber, wenn es zu einem Treffen kommt bedeutungslos, da kein Gewässerbewirtschafter die Befugnis hat, die AVFiG zu ändern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn es in Bayern angeblich Praxis ist, untermaßige Fische die verletzt sind zu entnehmen, gilt dies nur
> für Bio Bayern, oder muss ich als Gastangler und nicht Bayer befürchten doch belangt zu werden?
> 
> Jürgen



Servus Jürgen,

an unseren Gewässen lasse dich ja nicht als Nicht-Bayer mit verletzten untermaßigen Fischen erwischen
und auch nicht als Bio Bayer und auch nicht als Einheimischer ...

"Zander sind so senibel, wenn die mal am Haken waren, gehen die sowieso ein"
"Der 40ger Hecht hatte leider den Haken im Maul, der hätte das nicht überlebt!"
"Der blutet doch ... oh, aber hat wirklich geblutet"

Auf diese Diskussion lassen wir uns nicht ein ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Jürgen,
> 
> an unseren Gewässen lasse dich ja nicht als Nicht-Bayer mit verletzten untermaßigen Fischen erwischen
> und auch nicht als Bio Bayer und auch nicht als Einheimischer ...
> ...



Hallo,

es geht nicht um verletzte untermaßige Fische sondern um nicht mehr lebensfähige, da ist schon ein Unterschied.
Wie schon geschrieben hatte ich, seit dieser Passus gilt nur einen einzige Fall dieser Art. Irgendwie ist mir bei der "Vergraben-Regel aus den 1960ern noch einer in Erinnerung und vielleicht, das weiss ich aber nicht mehr genau, dazwischendrin noch einer. Also 2 - 3 derartige Fälle in fast 60 Jahren. Gut, mir kommt dabei zugute, dass ich fast nur mit Kunstködern fische (Fliegen- und Spinnfischen).
Aber häufig kommen derartige Fälle nicht vor und wenn doch, dann steht die AVFiG hinter mir.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

In der Praxis sind mir bisher im Wesentlichen 3 Verfahrensweisen begegnet:

1. Ein untermaßiger, stark verletzter Fisch, ist zu entnehmen und aufs Fanglimit anzurechnen - der Fisch kann verwertet werden. 

Beispiel:


			
				Richtlinien Fischereiverein Creussen / Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr lebensfähige untermaßige Fische sind auf Anrechnung des Fanglimits mitzunehmen.



------------------------​
2. Ein untermaßiger, stark verletzter Fisch, ist zu töten und ins Wasser zurückzusetzen / zu vergraben. 

Beispiel:


			
				Binnenfischereiverordnung Schleswig Holstein schrieb:
			
		

> Offenkundig  nicht  überlebensfähige  Fische  sollen
> vor  dem  Zurücksetzen  unverzüglich  tierschutzge*
> recht betäubt und getötet werden.



------------------------​

3. Ein untermaßiger, stark verletzter Fisch ist zurückzusetzen. 

Beispiel:



			
				Gewässerordnung des LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern schrieb:
			
		

> Bei schwer zugänglichem Hakensitz ist das Vorfach unmittelbar am Maul zu durchtrennen und der Fisch wie oben geschildert in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo Franz,

na, da hats der Fischereiverein Creussen ja richtig drin. #6
Dass ein solcher Fisch auf das Fanglimit angerechnet wird halte ich für selbstverständlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Was "richtig" oder "falsch" ist ist da schwer zu beurteilen - man siehts ja, dass es eben ziemlich unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt. 

Bei Fall 1, wenn der Fisch mitgenommen werden darf kann man argumentieren dass der untermaßige Fisch dann wenigstens noch als Nahrungsmittel Verwendung findet und zudem durch Anrechnung auf das Fanglimit dadurch weitere Fische vor dem Verangeln geschützt werden. 

Natürlich kann mans aber auch so sehen, dass man damit den Leuten die sich nicht an Schonmaße halten wollen Tür und Tor öffnet einfach untermaßige Fische mitzunehmen. 

Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es wohl auch Regelungen die einen anderen Umgang vorschreiben - und die kann man zumindest aus Sicht der Bewirtschafter schon auch verstehen - dadurch dass man die Fische töten und ins Wasser werfen oder vergraben muss macht man "den Untermaßigen" uninteressant. 

Wenn man als Bewirtschafter dann sagt: Egal was ist, Schnur vorm Maul abschneiden und zurück geht man wohl davon aus, dass so dem Bewirtschafter unterm Strich weniger Schaden entsteht als wenn Leute gezielt Untermaßige entnehmen. Auch das kann ich verstehen. 

Nur ist letzteres für Angler gefährlich formuliert - einem offensichtlich nicht überlebensfähigen Fisch einfach die Schnur vorm Maul abzuschneiden und ihn zurückzusetzen halte ich für schwierig im Bezug auf das Tierschutzgesetz. 

Wie gesagt, ist kein so einfaches Thema - die unterschiedlichen Regelungen quer durchs Land zeigen es...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist kein so einfaches Thema - die unterschiedlichen Regelungen quer durchs Land zeigen es...


Danke Franz, mein Reden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke zokker, und ZUSÄTZLICH welche Regeln Regeln dazu Verband, Verein, Bewirtschafter etc. dazu ersonnen haben......
> 
> 
> Komplett gewässerabhängig (nicht nur landesabhängig), hilft nur konkretes Nachfragen für JEDES einzelne Gewässer...


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Wenn der Fall eintritt,das ein Untermaßiger bei mir nicht überlebt.
Dann begrab  ich ihn in einer Tüte,und wenn ich dann den Angeltag beende....|sagnix
Ein Verschwender bin ich nie gewesen....


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was "richtig" oder "falsch" ist ist da schwer zu beurteilen - man siehts ja, dass es eben ziemlich unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt.
> 
> Wenn man als Bewirtschafter dann sagt: Egal was ist, Schnur vorm Maul abschneiden und zurück geht man wohl davon aus, dass so dem Bewirtschafter unterm Strich weniger Schaden entsteht als wenn Leute gezielt Untermaßige entnehmen. Auch das kann ich verstehen.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

mit richtig meinte ich, dass es der Fischereiverein Creussen eben AVFiG -konform  in seinen Bestimmungen stehen hat. Dies ist bayernweit nicht unbedingt gegeben.
Was richtig ist und was nicht, darüber kann man ganz schön philosophieren; schließlich haben wir 16 verschiedene Fischereigesetze plus Ausführungsbestimmungen.
Die Einwände gegen die bayerische Regelung verstehe ich teilweise schon, allerdings kann man genauso Einwände gegen andere Regelungen geltend machen.
Bei einer, hypothetischen Annahme, dass die Angler das Schlupfloch, dann untermaßige mitzunehmen, nicht ausnutzen halte ich allerdings unsere für ziemlich gut (Anm. ich kenne nicht alle Regelungen in den 16 Bundesländern).
Das mit "schwierig im Bezug auf das Tierschutzgesetz"  sehe ich wie Du.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JottU (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Zum Thema überlebensfähig, würde mich ja mal interessieren was aus den Zombiehechten geworden ist. Den hätten wohl 80% keine attestiert.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327675


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



JottU schrieb:


> Zum Thema überlebensfähig, würde mich ja mal interessieren was aus den Zombiehechten geworden ist. Den hätten wohl 80% keine attestiert.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327675



Hallo,

ja, wäre interessant. Spielt aber keine Rolle, da beide auf jeden Fall maßig waren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rippi (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



JottU schrieb:


> Zum Thema überlebensfähig, würde mich ja mal interessieren was aus den Zombiehechten geworden ist. Den hätten wohl 80% keine attestiert.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327675



Mehr als die komplette Hälfte des Kiefers war doch noch funktionsfähig. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn diesen Hecht, wirklich so wie gezeigt, jemand gefangen hätte, 95% der Angler ihn als überlebensfähig eingeschätzt hätten. Jeder der schon mal einen Hecht jagen und fressen gesehen hat hätte das.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Dalmies schrieb:


> Moin,
> untermaßiger Fisch, der durch das Lösen des Hakens so verletzt wurde, dass er damit nicht weiter leben kann ....





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Zander sind so senibel, wenn die mal am Haken waren, gehen die sowieso ein"
> "Der 40ger Hecht hatte leider den Haken im Maul, der hätte das nicht überlebt!"
> "Der blutet doch ... oh, aber hat wirklich geblutet"
> 
> Auf diese Diskussion lassen wir uns nicht ein ...





Lajos1 schrieb:


> es geht nicht um verletzte untermaßige Fische sondern um nicht mehr lebensfähige, da ist schon ein Unterschied.



wir meinen schon das gleiche 
alle meine genannten Beispiele sind tägliche Aussagen (oder gar nur Ausreden??) aus  Begegnung mit denen, die meinen und sagen und behaupten und wissen, dass deswegen die Fische nicht mehr lebensfähig sind #d



Lajos1 schrieb:


> und wenn doch, dann steht die
> AVFiG hinter mir.



zitiere bitte, wo steht, dass ich am Wasser entscheiden darf, soll und muss, welcher Fisch warum nicht mehr lebensfähig ist und was ich dann tun soll ... 
z.B. "mit dem Hecht, der doch blutet" und dem "Zander, der wenn mal am Haken ausgedrillt, nicht mehr lebensfähig ist"

Zurück mit dem Fisch, wenn er untermaßig ist, ins Wasser, 
er leidet nicht, hat keinen Sterss und empfindet keinen Schmerz ... und wenn er eingeht, im Wasser ist er tot am natürlichsten aufgehoben


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> zitiere bitte, wo steht, dass ich am Wasser entscheiden darf, soll und muss, welcher Fisch warum nicht mehr lebensfähig ist und was ich dann tun soll ...
> z.B. "mit dem Hecht, der doch blutet" und dem "Zander, der wenn mal am Haken ausgedrillt, nicht mehr lebensfähig ist"
> 
> Zurück mit dem Fisch, wenn er untermaßig ist, ins Wasser,
> er leidet nicht, hat keinen Sterss und empfindet keinen Schmerz ... und wenn er eingeht, im Wasser ist er tot am natürlichsten aufgehoben



Hallo,

AVFiG § 11 Abs.6 : Untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische sind ....... in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen.
Dieser Satz enthält den Umkehrschluss, dass eben nicht lebensfähige Fische nicht zurückzusetzen sind und selbstverständlich sollst/musst Du am Wasser entscheiden, ob der Fisch lebensfähig ist oder nicht. Und einen nicht lebensfähigen Fisch darfst Du eben nicht zurücksetzen.
Aber entscheiden darüber muss eben der Angler, wer sonst, er hat schließlich den Fisch gefangen.
Dass es auch Zeitgenossen gibt, die das eventuell ausnutzen enthebt uns nicht vom verantwortlichen Umgang mit dem Fisch und wenn ich eben die Entscheidung treffe, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, dann darf er eben, in Bayern, nicht mehr zurück ins Wasser. Dies Vorschrift gilt schon ca. seit 27 Jahren.
Woher weißt Du, dass der schwer verletzte Fisch keinen Stress hat, keinen Schmerz empfindet und nicht leidet?
Es gibt Gutachten dazu in die eine und in die andere Richtung, was nichts anderes heißt als: was Genaues weiss man nicht.
Auch wenn ich konform damit gehe, dass Fische kein solches Schmerzempfinden haben wie wir, angenehm an seinen schweren Verletzungen langsam zu krepieren ist es sicher nicht. Das wird auch der Grund dafür sein, dass es eben, in Bayern, vorgeschrieben ist, dass nicht lebensfähige Fische 
eben nicht mehr zurückzusetzen sind.
Übrigens haben weder Gewässserbewirtschafter, Vereinsvorstände noch Fischereiaufseher rechtlich gesehen die Möglichkeit diese Vorschrift zu negieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

in Bayern sind halt manche Dinge anders geregelt, als im Rest der Republik.



> Dass es auch Zeitgenossen gibt, die das eventuell ausnutzen



Siehe z.B. Brombachsee im Jahr 2000, als der Zander noch komplett geschont war. Sind trotzdem  reihenweise Zander als Beifang in diversen Kofferräumen verschwunden, weil die ja sooo empfindlich sind.



> Übrigens haben weder Gewässserbewirtschafter, Vereinsvorstände noch Fischereiaufseher rechtlich gesehen die Möglichkeit diese Vorschrift zu negieren.



Die können höchsten regeln, was mit dem Fisch anschließend passieren soll.

Zerschneiden und ins Gewässer einbringen, scheidet nach §18 AVFIG schonmal aus.

Ob das Vergraben ne sinnvolle Verwertung darstellt, kann man auch bezweifeln.

Bleibt also wahrscheinlich nur das Anrechen auf das Fanglimit.

Deshalb macht m.E. eine Raubfischschonzeit ohne gleichzeitiges Verbot von Raubfischködern auch wenig Sinn.

Sieht mein Vorstand allerdings anders. Zitat : "Sowas macht doch keiner". Der kennt seine 1000 Mitglieder scheinbar ziemlich gut.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



JottU schrieb:


> Also manchmal fasse ich mich echt an Kopp.#d
> Wer operiert denn beim Haken lösen so lange rum bis der Fisch tot ist?#q Sehe ich doch auf den ersten Blick, ob das machbar ist.
> Ist zu tief geschluckt, kommt die Schere zum Einsatz. Bei Drillingen halt noch Seitenschneider. Daran stirbt kein Fisch.
> Oder sind Haken in D jetzt so teuer geworden, daß man diese auf Gedeih und Verderb retten muss?;+#c



Sauber, kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

In den einzelnen Ländern geltendes Recht, anglerische Vernunft, allgemeine Vernunft etc. müssen nicht zwangsweise zusammenpassen..

Schon gar nicht, wenn man dann Dinge "zueinander" bringen soll/will, wie auf der einen Seite Bestände schonen wollen und auf der anderen Seite so viel wie möglich mitnehmen wollen...

Kuriose Bestimmungen -  rechtlich wie auch von den einzelnen Bewirtschaftern - sind da eine sowohl logische wie auch unerfreuliche Folge...

Wobei die meist nix helfen, sondern nur neue Verstösse (gegen eben immer neue Regeln) produzieren, wofür dann wieder neue Regeln geschaffen werden.

Anglerisch wärs für mit auch einfach:
Rein ins Wasser wieder mitm Fisch, abgehakt oder Haken abgezwickt, das wird sich dann unter Wasser regeln, ob der Fischt lebensfähig war....  

Mir ist dabei VOLLKOMMEN Klar, das dies NICHT mit allen Gesetzen und Regularien in den einzelnen Ländern immer zu hundert Prozent übereinstimmt, weswegen ich in der Realität eben gezwungen bin, teilweise widersinnige Regelungen zu befolgen (oder weit abseits zu angeln, wo niemand was sieht).......


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Das Bescheuertste in dieser Richtung ist da IMO wohl echt die BW-Regelung:

Wenn man hier z. B. nen maßigen (!!!) Zander als Beifang beim offiziellen Aal- und Welsangeln bis (im Sommer) 1 Uhr erwischt und dieser verangelt ist, muss man den ebenso abschlagen und vergraben.

Wird zwar wohl (bzw. hoffentlich) keiner machen, ist aber trotzdem total hohl von offizieller Schreibtischtäter-Seite.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

.


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das Bescheuertste in dieser Richtung ist da IMO wohl echt die BW-Regelung:
> 
> Wenn man hier z. B. nen maßigen (!!!) Zander als Beifang beim offiziellen Aal- und Welsangeln bis (im Sommer) 1 Uhr erwischt und dieser verangelt ist, muss man den ebenso abschlagen und vergraben.
> 
> Wird zwar wohl (bzw. hoffentlich) keiner machen, ist aber trotzdem total hohl von offizieller Schreibtischtäter-Seite.




Hallo,

das ist tatsächlich ein ziemlicher Humbug.
Da finde ich unsere (Bayern) Lösung besser, obwohl sie irgendwelchen schrägen Typen schon ein Schlupfloch öffnet#q. Aber die absolute Ideallösung, welche auch noch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz konform geht ist hier halt schwierig zu finden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## warenandi (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ein für mich ziemlich interessantes Thema.
Habe vor ein paar Tagen auch drüber nachgedacht ob es sinnvoll ist den verletzen Fisch wieder ins Wasser zu setzen. 
Einerseits ziemlich beschissene Situation. Du als gewissenhafter und vernünftiger Angler verletzt einen untermaßigen oder in der Schonzeit gefangenen Fisch so schwer das er mit 98,73%iger Sicherheit keine Chance hat zum Überleben und setzt ihn wieder zurück ins Gewässer eben weil Schonzeit oder Untermaßig! Das will der Gesetzgeber so. Okay. Vernünftig.

Was wäre wenn man diese Fische nicht zurücksetzen muss?...
Jeder weiß das es überall Pappenheimer gibt. Und einigen von diesen Eimern ist es durchaus zu zutrauen das diese sich dann diese Regelung zunutze machen. Es werden eben solche Fische gefangen, abgeschlagen und falls Kontrolle kommt wird eben gesagt das diese Fische keine Chance mehr zum Überleben gehabt haben. Wer oder wie will man das denn kontrollieren.

Was ist nun richtig und was ist Falsch?...


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

diese Bayrische Regelung ist vermutlich nicht umsonst so versteckt in den Ausführungsbestimmungen zum LFischG versteckt.

Ich habe meine Zweifel, ob diese Regelung einer juristischen Prüfung Stand hält. Der Angler hat mit dem Halter des Fischrechtes einen Vertrag (Erlaubnisschein)abgeschlossen. Darin sind Rechte und Pflichten festgeschrieben. Dieser Vertrag erlaubt zum Beispiel die Mitnehme eines Hechtes wenn er über 55 cm Länge hat. Für die Mitnahme eines Hechtes von 50 cm besteht dagegen kein Recht auf Aneignung. Nehme ich ihn mit, ist das eine Fischwilderei nach §294 StGb. Ob verletzt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.
Der Staat kann hier keine Hechte verschenken, die ihm nicht gehören. Rein rechtlich ist der Verpächter der Besitzer.

Genau das Problem führt bei den anderen Bundesländern zu solch kuriosen Lösungen bei der Beseitigung des Hechtes. 
Wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Angler den Fisch nicht rechtmäßig erworben hat, kann der Gesetzgeber nicht sagen, nimm ihn mit. Dann  muss ich mir eine Lösung einfallen Lassen, wo der Hecht denn bleiben kann.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bayern hier richtig liegen, alle andern aber falsch.

SneeP


----------



## Reg A. (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



warenandi schrieb:


> Jeder weiß das es überall Pappenheimer gibt. Und einigen von diesen Eimern ist es durchaus zu zutrauen das diese sich dann diese Regelung zunutze machen. Es werden eben solche Fische gefangen, abgeschlagen und falls Kontrolle kommt wird eben gesagt das diese Fische keine Chance mehr zum Überleben gehabt haben.



Die Pappen(h)eimer, wie du sie nennst, pfeifen doch auf alle Regeln, die müssen sich gar nichts zu Nutze machen! Wer untermaßige und/oder sonstwie geschonte Fische mitnehmen will, der macht das so oder so, ganz ohne mögliche gesetzliche Hintertür. Der nimmt auch z.B. acht Forellen mit, wenn nur vier erlaubt sind, und würde auch mit 11 Ruten angeln, wenn 10 legal sind. Diese Eimer werden bei den - höflich ausgedrückt - sporadischen Kontrollen doch sowieso nicht erwischt. Und wenn doch, dann passiert doch nichts!



warenandi schrieb:


> Was ist nun richtig und was ist Falsch?...



Ganz ab von Legalität und Regularien ist das natürlich (auch) eine moralisch/ethische Frage, und da gibt es sehr selten ein definitives "Richtig" oder "Falsch". 
Der Eine sieht es als richtig an, einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, dem er nur eine 10%ige Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit attestiert - immerhin KANN der Fisch ja überleben -, der Andere schlägt ihn aus demselben Grund ab, denn in 9 von 10 Fällen überlebt der Fisch eben nicht (in diesem Beispiel). Da muss fernab von jeglicher gesetzlichen Regelung jeder Angler seinen eigenen Weg finden, um nachts gut schlafen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@Reg A.:
Gut zusammengefasst,, trifft meine Meinung...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ich glaube immer noch, dass es eine spezielle Auslegung vom Kollegen Lajos ist, wie es auch andere Bayern (Toni 1962) hier im Thread bestätigen!
Und diese Auslegung oder Interpretation wird hier vehement verteidigt, dürfte aber in der Praxis, spätestens bei einer Kontrolle, keinen Bestand haben.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer noch, dass es eine spezielle Auslegung vom Kollegen Lajos ist, wie es auch andere Bayern (Toni 1962) hier im Thread bestätigen!
> Und diese Auslegung oder Interpretation wird hier vehement verteidigt, dürfte aber in der Praxis, spätestens bei einer Kontrolle, keinen Bestand haben.
> 
> Jürgen




Hallo,

das ist keine spezielle Auslegung von mir, das steht in der AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 und das ist eine Rechtsverordnung mit Gesetzeskraft (juristisch betrachtet). Ein Kontrolleur, hat aber sehr schlechte Papiere, wenn er meint, dass er gegen die AVFiG handeln kann. Er hat hier keinerlei Handhabe. Übrigens auch kein Vereinsvorsstand und auch kein Bewirtschafter.
Übrigens: die Fischereiaufseher, die ich kenne und das sind einige wissen das.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ich möchte mal dein Wort "Umkehrschluss" verwenden!
Warum gibt es denn bei euch überhaupt ein Mindestmaß, oder Schonzeit, wenn im Umkehrschluss dann doch (angeblich!) jeder am Wasser frei entscheiden darf, einen Untermaßigen einzusacken?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Bayrische Regelung ist vermutlich nicht umsonst so versteckt in den Ausführungsbestimmungen zum LFischG versteckt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ob Bayern hier unbedingt richtig liegt sagt ja keiner.
Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns sind Fische erst mal herrenlos. Die gehören also nicht dem Eigentümer oder Pächter des Fischereirechts. Als Lizenznehmer habe ich das Aneignungsrecht auf den/die Fische. Diese selbst bleiben herrenlos eben bis zum Fang.
Also verschenkt der Staat keine Fische, da die keinem gehören.
Erstmal nicht dem Staat, auch nicht dem Inhaber/Pächter des Fischereirechts und auch nicht dem Angler, bis er eben einen fängt.
Wie würdest Du denn mit einem gefangenen, untermaßigen und offensichtlich nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch umgehen?
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, trotz der Mängel, halte ich unsere Lösung für die waidgerechteste.
Aber um bei der juristischen Prüfung zu bleiben; ich glaube, dass das Zurücksetzen eines offensichtlich nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisches gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst. Und da sind wir bei einem Bundesgesetz und das betrifft alle Angler in Deutschland.
Wie schon erwähnt, die Sache ist wirklich nicht einfach.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Servus Lajos,

der Knackpunkt ist, dass ich Dir die Kompetenz abspreche, die Lebensfähigkeit eines Fisches zu erkennen.
Sprich: Wenn ich Dich mit einem toten untermaßigen Fisch am Wasser erwische, hilft die Deine Auslegung der Fischereiverordnung nichts ... glaube es mir  

Es ist für Dich ganz pragmatisch der sichere Weg zu erklären, den Fisch als lebensfähig eingestuft zu haben, und er ist leider dennoch zurückgesetzt im Wasser eingegangen als zu behaupten, den Fisch bei Dir entnommend zu haben, weil er nicht lebensfähig gewesen sei ...

In allen Vereinen bzw. an allen Gewässern die ich kenne, und das sind einige, wirst Du belangt eben wegen Deines immer und immer zitierten Fischereiverordnung, wenn Du einen untermaßigen Fisch bei Dir hast ...

Aber es steht ja in einem Rechtsstaat jedem frei, sich auf Berufung eines Umkehrschlusses des AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 sich in den Verein zurückzuklagen, weil ihm wegen wiederholtem Antreffen am Wasser mit einem untermaßigen Fisches nach AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 die Fischereierlaubnis entzogen wurde ...


----------



## Reg A. (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal dein Wort "Umkehrschluss" verwenden!
> Warum gibt es denn bei euch überhaupt ein Mindestmaß, oder Schonzeit, wenn im Umkehrschluss dann doch (angeblich!) jeder am Wasser frei entscheiden darf, einen Untermaßigen einzusacken?



Ich bin von der Logik her ja bei dir, Jürgen, vom Wortlaut der AVFiG aber bei Lajos und Sneep. Oder, um mal das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen: wie liest du denn den entsprechenden Paragraphen?

Und deine Frage nach dem "Warum" kann dir vermutlich nur der Verfasser der entsprechenden Stelle der AVFiG beantworten (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das nicht Lajos war/ist) - und vermutlich nicht mal der; wäre ja nicht die erste Verordnung, die sich mit anderen beisst 

Edit: @Toni_1962: Naja, ganz so einfach und generell ist's ja nicht; ich z.B. war schonmal dabei, als ein Kumpel von mir von nem Fischereiaufseher aufgefordert wurde, einen untermaßigen, stark blutenden Fisch (Kiemenverletzung, Hecht) abzuschlagen und MITZUNEHMEN, und das in Bayern! Da hat sich der Kontrolleur zwar nicht auf irgendwelche Paragraphen der AVFiG berufen, aber die Ansage war ziemlich klar: "Den nimmst mit, der packt des eh ned. Aber trag'n ei, I unterschreib scho." So ungefähr der Wortlaut...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Lajos,
> 
> der Knackpunkt ist, dass ich Dir die Kompetenz abspreche, die Lebensfähigkeit eines Fisches zu erkennen.
> Sprich: Wenn ich Dich mit einem toten untermaßigen Fisch am Wasser erwische, hilft die Deine Auslegung der Fischereiverordnung nichts ... glaube es mir
> ...




Hallo,

ob Du mir die Kompetenz absprichst die Lebensfähgkeit eines Fisches zu erkennen - nun - dazu sage ich ganz einfach, dazu fehlt Dir die Kompetenz.
Offensichtlich bist Du Fischereiaufseher, dann müsstest Du allerdings wissen, dass es da (beim § 11 Abs. 6) keine Auslegungmöglichkeit gibt. Nicht für Dich und nicht für mich.
Zum besseren Verständnis erkläre ich das mal mit dem Umkehrschluss: Umkehrschluss bedeutet, bei der Auslegung eines Gesetzes; die Schlussfolgerung, die darin besteht, dass ein Rechtssatz, der einen bestimmten abgegrenzten Tatbestand regelt, für die nicht genannten Fälle nicht anwendbar ist.
Auf gut Deutsch: die Erwähnung des Zurücksetzens des "lebensfähigen" untermaßigen Fisches schließt eben ein, dass ein "nichtlebensfähiger" Fisch eben nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf.
Aus diesem Grund, kann ich eben nicht belangt werden, nicht von Dir, nicht von der Polizei und auch sonst von keinem, da, wenn ich mich so verhalte dies eben gesetzeskonform ist. Und dagegen kommt erstmal keiner an.
Übrigens debattieren wir hier über eine Sache, die bei mir in exakt 57 Anglerjahren 2 - 3 mal vorkam|rolleyes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal dein Wort "Umkehrschluss" verwenden!
> Warum gibt es denn bei euch überhaupt ein Mindestmaß, oder Schonzeit, wenn im Umkehrschluss dann doch (angeblich!) jeder am Wasser frei entscheiden darf, einen Untermaßigen einzusacken?
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

wer sagt denn das? Das betrifft nur Fische, die offensichtlich nicht mehr lebensfähig sind und ich halte mich schon für fähig, das festzustellen. Was übrigens jeder verantwortunbsbewußter Angler können sollte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@Reg. A, es geht doch schon mit dem Begriff "lebensfähig" los, wer kann dies entscheiden, außer Lajos natürlich?
In der Praxis lebt der Fisch ja noch nach dem Fang.
Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, der tot aus dem Wasser kam!
Gut ich kann als Angler natürlich durch unnötige Operationen, oder Ungeschicklichkeit, den Fisch zum Ableben bringen.
Aber aus diesem Gesetzestext den berühmten Lajos-Umkehrschluss zu ziehen, einen vermeintlich nicht lebensfähigen Fisch zu entnehmen, ist und bleibt eine Interpretation, die den eigentlichen Sinn von Schonzeit/Schonmaß ad absurdum führt!
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das dieses Gesetz so gemeint ist?
Weiter vorn im Thread wurde zudem immer darauf gepocht,  der untermaßige Fisch würde natürlich auf das Fanglimit angerechnet.
Was ist denn wenn es kein Fanglimit gibt, wie bei mir am Gewässer z. B., weches aber in BW liegt?
Kann ich dann z.b. 10 kleine Hechtlein abschlagen, die ich natürlich vorher für nicht lebensfähig attestiert habe?
Oder gibt es in Bayern an allen Gewässern zwingend ein Fanglimit?

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> @Toni_1962: Naja, ganz so einfach und generell ist's ja nicht; ich z.B. war schonmal dabei, als ein Kumpel von mir von nem Fischereiaufseher aufgefordert wurde, einen untermaßigen, stark blutenden Fisch (Kiemenverletzung, Hecht) abzuschlagen und MITZUNEHMEN, und das in Bayern! Da hat sich der Kontrolleur zwar nicht auf irgendwelche Paragraphen der AVFiG berufen, aber die Ansage war ziemlich klar: "Den nimmst mit, der packt des eh ned. Aber trag'n ei, I unterschreib scho." So ungefähr der Wortlaut...



Kann ja der Fischereiaufseher vor Ort sagen ... das Problem ist, was er gesagt hätte, wenn er deinen Kumpel mit dem abgeschlagenen Hecht angetroffen hätte und dein Kumpel versucht hätte zu erklären, dass der Hecht stark geblutet habe BEVOR er abgeshlagen wurde ...

glaube mir, ich habe solche Fälle rechtl. hinter mir
und ich rate jedem den AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 einzuhalten und keinen Umkehrschluss am Wasser zu konstruieren ...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kann ja der Fischereiaufseher vor Ort sagen ... das Problem ist, was er gesagt hätte, wenn er deinen Kumpel mit dem abgeschlagenen Hecht angetroffen hätte und dein Kumpel versucht hätte zu erklären, dass der Hecht stark geblutet habe BEVOR er abgeshlagen wurde ...
> 
> glaube mir, ich habe solche Fälle rechtl. hinter mir
> und ich rate jedem den AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 einzuhalten und keinen Umkehrschluss am Wasser zu konstruieren ...




Hallo,

da wird nichts konstruiert, "Umkehrschluss" ist ein juristischer Begriff, den ich weiter vorne erläutert habe. Den kann der Angler und auch der Fischereiaufseher nicht konstruieren, beide haben sich daran zu halten.
Ich finde es nur komisch, dass das die Fischereiaufseher die ich kenne, auch die staatlichen, das wissen.
Wie Du schon schreibst; Du räts jedem den § 11 AVFig Abs. 6  einzuhalten. Nur der besagt halt, dass nicht lebensfähige Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Ist so, da gibts nichts daran zu deuteln, ist Gesetz. Und wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, frag mal euren Vereinsjuristen oder den von Fischereiverband.

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petri Heil


----------



## Reg A. (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das dieses Gesetz so gemeint ist?



Natürlich ist es so nicht gemeint, das ist uns wohl allen klar! Willkommen in der Welt der schwach-/widersinnigen Regularien! Ist ja nicht die einzige...



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn es kein Fanglimit gibt, wie bei mir am Gewässer z. B., weches aber in BW liegt?
> Kann ich dann z.b. 10 kleine Hechtlein abschlagen, die ich natürlich vorher für nicht lebensfähig attestiert habe?
> Oder gibt es in Bayern an allen Gewässern zwingend ein Fanglimit?


 
Für sog. "Edelfische" (sorry, krieg bei dem Begriff Bröckelhusten!) in den allermeisten, ja. Gibt zwar ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die sind seeeeehr überschaubar.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kann ja der Fischereiaufseher vor Ort sagen ...  das Problem ist, was er gesagt hätte, wenn er deinen Kumpel mit dem  abgeschlagenen Hecht angetroffen hätte und dein Kumpel versucht hätte zu  erklären, dass der Hecht stark geblutet habe BEVOR er abgeshlagen wurde  ...



Hätte im konkreten Fall nichts geändert; irgendwann kennt man sich  Aber mir ist schon klar, worauf du hinauswillst, denn



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> glaube mir, ich habe solche Fälle rechtl. hinter mir
> und ich rate jedem den AVFiG, § 11 Abs. 6 einzuhalten und keinen Umkehrschluss am Wasser zu konstruieren ...



Würde ich auch nicht machen. Kam bei mir aber glücklicherweise noch nicht vor! Wie ich in einer konkreten Situation handeln würde: ganz ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht. Vermutlich würde ich im Zweifelsfall releasen. Schwimmt der Fisch dann kieloben, würde er eine kriegen, und dann entweder wieder ins Wasser wandern oder ein schattiges Plätzchen als letzte Ruhestätte finden.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es so nicht gemeint, das ist uns wohl allen klar! Willkommen in der Welt der schwach-/widersinnigen Regularien! Ist ja nicht die einzige...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sicher, verstehe ich diese Handlungsweise. Nur, weil wir gerade so schön auf der AVFiG Herumreiten noch etwas zur erheiternden Besinnung, Du darfst einen toten Fisch nicht ins Wasser zurücksetzen, ausgenommen bei Verwendung als Köderfisch (AVFiG § 21). Nur so zum Spass (stimmt aber tatsächlich).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob Bayern hier unbedingt richtig liegt sagt ja keiner.
> Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns sind Fische erst mal herrenlos. Die gehören also nicht dem Eigentümer oder Pächter des Fischereirechts. Als Lizenznehmer habe ich das Aneignungsrecht auf den/die Fische. Diese selbst bleiben herrenlos eben bis zum Fang.
> ...



Hallo,

zumindest das Rechtliche ist sogar sehr einfach.

Darfst du dir als "Lizenznehmer" gefangene Fische aneignen? Ja, darfst du.
Darfst du dir als Lizenznehmer *alle* gefangenen Fische aneignen?
Ganz sicher nicht. 
Du darfst dir nur aneignen was Fischereigesetz und Lizenz dir erlauben.Da ist weder der ganzjährig geschonte Lachs, noch der untermaßige Hecht erlaubt. Solche Fische gehen niemals in deinen Besitz über. Auch wenn du sie gefangen hast. Du hast für die Entnahme dieser Fische kein Recht. Du fischt damit unter Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes §294 StGb (Fischwilderei bei Inhabern einer generellen Fischereierlaubnis)

Außer natürlich in Bayern. Hier darfst du einen Fisch mitnehmen, an dem du kein Eigentumsrecht hast.
Der ist auch nicht Herrenlos, da er ja nicht mehr im Gewässer ist. Ein gestohlenes Auto geht auch nicht in den Besitz des Diebes über. Der gehört dem vorherigen Besitzer.

sneep


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Servus Lajos,

den Begriff "Umkehrschluss" brauchst du mir nicht erklären, ganz sicher nicht 
Und es wird auch in der Sache rechtlich nicht treffender, wenn du diesen Begriff, wie eben von dir getan, wörtlich aus dem (e-book) Duden kopierst, plagiierst 

Die Fälle, dass Angler mit angeblich nicht lebensfähig deklarierten abgeschlagenen Fischen am Wasser angetroffen werden, sind erschrecken alltäglich,
und denen hift kein plagiierter Umkehrschluss, sondern der Beweis, dass der Fisch zweifelsfrei nicht lebensfähig vor dem Abschlagen war (und da hilft ein in die Kiemen geschobener Drilling nichts, auch wenn das doch soooo beliebt ist  )

Tipp: Google mal in deiner Quelle nach dem Begriff "Beweispflicht"  ... 

Du hast dich jetzt ein wenig verrannt in deinem Umkehrschluss

und mit der Zusicherung, dass ich kein Fischereiaufseher bin, bin ich hier aus dem Umkehr-Kreisel heraus ...
servus


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zumindest das Rechtliche ist sogar sehr einfach.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Jedoch wie die AVFiG das Mindestmaß bestimmt, bestimmt sie eben auch, dass ein untermaßiger nicht mehr lebensfähiger Fisch eben zu entnehmen ist. Das ist kein Recht, sondern eine Pflicht.
Ich vermute (Anm.: ich vermute es nur), dass dies dem Tierschutzgesetz geschuldet ist. Aber dazu will ich jetzt kein neues Fass aufmachen.|rolleyes

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus Lajos,
> 
> den Begriff "Umkehrschluss" brauchst du mir nicht erklären, ganz sicher nicht
> Und es wird auch in der Sache rechtlich nicht treffender, wenn du diesen Begriff, wie eben von dir getan, wörtlich aus dem (e-book) Duden kopierst, plagiierst
> ...



Hallo,

plagiert habe ich gar nichts, das ist ganz einfach die sprachliche Definition. Und verrannt habe ich mich bestimmt nicht. Und wenn Du zu mir am Wasser sagst, dass der betreffende Fisch doch lebensfähig war, dann musst du mir das beweisen und das kannst Du nicht.
Übrigens das mit dem Umkehrsschluss ist tatsächlich so, wie ich geschrieben habe.
Ünrigens was diskutieren wir überhaupt darüber, der § 11 Abs. 6 lässt keinen Auslegungsspielraum; nicht für Angler und nicht für Aufseher etc.
Ich wundere mich nur darüber, dass die 8 - 10 Fischereiaufseher, die ich kenne das wissen und da sind einige Polizisten darunter. Allerdings bemängeln die meist auch den Schwachpinkt des Schluploches/Hintertür.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Bayrische Regelung ist vermutlich nicht umsonst so versteckt in den Ausführungsbestimmungen zum LFischG versteckt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sneep,
Danke für diese Anregung - von der Seite habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

um zum Abschluss zu kommen, aus dem Fragenkatalog zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern 2017:
was hat mit einem untermassigen oder während der Schonzeit unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch, der nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, zu geschehen?

A, zerkleinert als Fischfutter ins Fischwasser einbringen.

B, er ist vorsorglich ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen.

C, er kann dem Eigenverbrauch zugeführt werden.

Na, was ist wohl richtig?  Richtig, C ist richtig.

Im Falle eines weiteren Zweifels empfehle ich bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg vorstellig zu werden #h .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

Aber in allen andern BL wäre A oder B richtig.

Dass das in Bayern so ist, habe ich nie bestritten.

Ich melde aber Zweifel an, ob das einer juristischen Prüfung standhält. Der Staat als Hehler. Einen untermaßigen Fisch darf ich mir nicht aneignen, sonst ist das eine Fischwilderei.Ein unrechtmäßig erworbener Fisch kann niemals mein Eigentum werden.Wer in einem anderen BL als Bayern einen untermaßigen Fisch mit nimmt, ob gesund oder verangelt begeht eine Fischwilderei. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
Fischwilderei ist ein Bundesgesetz. Und da ist meines Wissens Bayern noch Mitglied.
In  Bayern ist das Bundesgesetz nicht von Interesse und in allen restlichen BL hat man ein Strafverfahren am Hals.
Einer macht doch da was falsch.

Das hat nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun, das StGb schützt die Rechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes.Der ist immer noch der Besitzer des 50er Hechts, da es keinen  rechtmäßigen Besitzerwechsel gegeben hat.

Das ist das gleiche wie beim Autodiebstahl. Der Dieb wird mit dem Auto erwischt und die Polizei legt fest, dass der Dieb das Auto behalten darf.
Irgend wie komisch oder?

SneeP


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

der Lajos hat leider recht, ist halt mal in Bayern so.



> das StGb schützt die Rechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes.Der ist immer noch der *Besitzer* des 50er Hechts, da es keinen rechtmäßigen Besitzerwechsel gegeben hat.



Bevor man sich hier mit juristischen Expertisen aus dem Fenster lehnt, sollte man vielleicht erstmal die simpelsten Rechtsbegriffe kennen.

Zum Beispiel den Unterschied zwischen Besitz und* Eigentum* oder was *"herrenlose Güter"* sind. 

Lernt man übrigens in Bayern im auch im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung.

Das StGB ist zwar ein Bundesgesetz, aber § 293 nennt ja nur den Begriff 





> Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts



Und diese Rechte legt jedes Bundesland selber fest, in Bayern also BayFiG und AVFiG. 

Und soweit ich weiß, müsste man in D einem Straftäter die Schuld nachweisen. Dass das bei Fischwilderern andersherum läuft wäre mir jetzt neu.

Ob jemand der regelmäßig untermaßige oder geschonte Fische mit Verweis auf §11 AVFiG platt macht, dann wieder nen Erlaubnisschein kriegt, hat nichts mit Strafrecht zu tun. Das kann der Fischereiberechtigte entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und diese Rechte legt jedes Bundesland selber fest, in Bayern also BayFiG und AVFiG.


Und Bundesrecht "bricht" nicht einfach so Landesrecht, wenn es gültige Gesetze/Verordnungen gibt (die auf Verfassungsmäßigkeit ja überprüft wurden), das geht dann nur im Zuge eines verwaltungs- oder verfassungsrechtlichen Normenkontrollverfahrens....

Um mit dem juristischen "Märchen" auch gleich aufzuräumen, man könne als Angler sich auf Bundesrecht berufen um selber Landesrecht auszuhebeln..

Nix is...


----------



## rippi (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Bei Mindestmaßen muss auch immer das Mitscherlich-Gesetz betrachtet werden und hinterfragt werden ob die vom Land festgesetzten Mindestmaße nicht, in Anbetracht des Gewässers, vom Verein, vermindert oder erhöht werden sollten. Ist das nicht im jeweiligen Landesgesetz festgeschrieben?


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@fishhawk
der "Inhabers des Fischrechtes" ist aber nicht der Angler,
sondern der Gewässereigner/Bewirtschafter!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

@kati

Was willst Du mir damit sagen????|kopfkrat

@rippi

In Bayern dürfen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße nur mit Zustimmung der zuständigen Fischereifachberatung geändert werden. 

Gefällt mir zwar ebensowenig wie §11 AVFiG, ist aber leider so.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber in allen andern BL wäre A oder B richtig.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ein Gesetz (die AVFiG ist eine Rechtsverordnung mit Gesetzeskraft) ist, ist es erstmal da, eben gültig, bis es abgeschafft oder geändert ist, und wenn die Verordnung die Entnahme vorschreibt ist es erst mal rechtens und als einfacher Angler braucht man sich dazu keine weiteren Gedanken machen und das kann bei eben dieser Gesetzeslage auch keine Fischwilderei sein. Ob das Ganze einer strengen juristischen Prüfung standhält ist erst mal Nebensache.
Übrigens waren an der AVFiG ja Juristen beteiligt, was nicht heissen muss, das da alles richtig ist#c.
Aus vielen Deiner Beiträge kann ich entnehmen, dass Du von der Fischerei etc. ziemlich viel Ahnung hast. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns gehört der Hecht, der im Wasser herumschwimmt erst mal niemanden, nicht dem Besitzer des Fischereirechts, nicht dem Pächter und auch nicht dem Angler. Erst im Moment des Fanges wird er zum Eigentum des Fängers und dann greift eben die AVFiG, die ja auch die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bestimmt, da hat der Inhaber des Fischereirechts erstmal nichts zu melden. Und diese AVFiG schreibt eben vor (ob das einige hier glauben oder nicht ist nicht von Bedeutung), dass nicht mehr lebensfähige, untermassige usw. zu entnehmen sind. Siehe auch das Beispiel aus der Fischerprüfung. Dein Beispiel mit dem Auto hinkt, das Auto hat ja einen Besitzer, der Fisch hat, bis zum Fang, keinen.
Mal was ganz anderes, glaubst Du, dass Antwort B konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz ist? Einen Fisch zurücksetzen, von dem man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit weiss, dass der eingehen wird. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

das Auto hat nen Halter, nen Eigentümer und nen Besitzer, und das können drei verschiedene Personen sein. Auch ein Autodieb wäre Besitzer.

Und wer sich nen Fisch aneignet, wäre ebenfalls Besitzer, Eigentümer aber nur, wenn die Aneignung rechtmäßig war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Auto hat nen Halter, nen Eigentümer und nen Besitzer, und das können drei verschiedene Personen sein. Auch ein Autodieb wäre Besitzer.
> 
> Und wer sich nen Fisch aneignet, wäre ebenfalls Besitzer, Eigentümer aber nur, wenn die Aneignung rechtmäßig war.


Guck mal hier,  das Interview "Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG" 
kati hat recht (und das muss man rechtlich unterscheiden) .
Angler sind  Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und haben erstmal nix zu melden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte darf sich natürlich nicht willkürlich für das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische entscheiden.



Inhaber des Fischereirechtes (Bewirtschafter bzw. deren Pächter) haben das zu regeln, nicht der Angler als  Fischereiausübungsberechtigter hat zu entscheiden..


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

hab ich jemals was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

interessant ist die Aussage von Herrn Braun zum Zurücksetzen: "Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig".

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,



> Angler sind Fischereiausübungsberechtigte



Ich weiß nicht, wie das in BW geregelt ist, aber in Bayern sind Angler eben keine Fischereiausübungberechtigten.

Sonst hätte ich mit §11 AVFiG Nr 8  ja auch kein Problem.

Als Fischereiausübungsberechtigter ist man aber trotzdem dem BayFiG, der AVFiG und der f
Fischereifachberatung unterstellt. Recht viel kann man da aucvh nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

ääächz - stimmt - das ist bei euch der Bewirtschafter/Rechteinhaber 

SUPI!!

DANKE!!

da hatt ich mich selber gefangen (und hatte das schon x-mal andern erklärt - Schande über mich).

*SORRY FÜR FEHLER!!!!!!!!!!*

*DANKE für Korrektur!!!*

XDas war gemeint :


> Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

kein Problem, bei 16 verschiedenen Fischereigesetzen kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren.

In Bayern ist Fischereiausübungsberchtigter nur, wer in *vollem Umfang *zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechigt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Danke für Verständnis - sollte gerade mir trotzdem nicht passieren.

Daher nochmal Danke für Verständnis und SORRY!!!°!


----------



## Fuldaangler (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Wenn ein Fisch nur ein bissi blutet kann er meiner Meinung nach wieder zurück ins Wasser. Wir gehen doch auch nicht ein nur weil wir uns mal in den Finger schneiden. Fische haben schon andere Sachen überlebt als Löcher die Angelhaken verursacht haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch nur ein bissi blutet kann er meiner Meinung nach wieder zurück ins Wasser. Wir gehen doch auch nicht ein nur weil wir uns mal in den Finger schneiden. Fische haben schon andere Sachen überlebt als Löcher die Angelhaken verursacht haben.



Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist das so. Aber zwischen ein bissi bluten und schwer verletzt (nicht mehr lebensfähig) ist ja schon ein Unterschied. Auch muss man die Fischart berücksichtigen; eine Forelle geht an einer Verletzung ein, die einem Karpfen oder Hecht noch wenig ausmacht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Lajos hat leider recht, ist halt mal in Bayern so.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

das mit den simpelsten Rechtsbegriffen hättest du dir besser verkniffenen  angesichts dessen was danach kommt.

§ 294 nennt keine Begriffe, er legt fest, dass jeder Verstoß gegen Bestimmungen des Erlaubnisscheines als Fischwilderei verfolgt wird, wenn Strafanzeige gestellt wird. Beispiele wären eine 3. Rute bei 2 erlaubten, angeln mit Wurm in der Fly only Strecke oder Mitnahme eines Fisches unterhalb des *auf dem Erlaubnisschein* genannten Mindestmaßes.
Ich habe mit dem Pächter vereinbart, dass ich Hechte ab z.B. 60 cm entnehmen darf. Entnehme ich einen Hecht unterhalb der 60 cm ist das nicht erlaubt und stellt eine Fischwilderei dar, ich verletze damit fremdes Fischrecht. Das gilt auch in Bayern.

Das sieht sogar  Bayern so.

Zitat:

§ 27

 Erwerb, Besitz und Abgabe von Fischen
(1) 1Fische, die entgegen einer Fangbeschränkung nach Zeit oder Maß (§ 11) gefangen worden sind,
dürfen nicht* erworben, vermarktet oder sonst in den Verkehr gebracht werd*en. 

Das gilt nicht für Fische, die
*glaubhaft als Beifang* angelandet wurden.

Ich zweifle lediglich daran, ob mit einem solchen Satz in einem LFischG das StGb aus zu hebeln ist.
Wenn da die erste Fischereigenossenschaft dagegen klagt, wird es sehr spannend.
Alle anderen Länder haben diese Frage wohl ganz anders beantwortet als Bayern, weshalb wohl?
Möglicherweise haben die vorher mal ihre Rechtsabteilung gefragt. :q

SnEEP


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

aber die Vorgaben, die der § 27 macht, betreffen nicht nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische.
Siehe auch das Zitat von Herrn Braun zum Zurücksetzen, welcher einst als Papst für fischereiliche Belange in Bayern galt: "Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen, der Fisch ist also lebensfähig" .
Also ich lese da heraus, dass der Herr Braun es für einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz hält, einen nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch zurückzusetzen. Und vermutlich ist das auch der Grund, dass es eben in Bayern vorgeschrieben ist einen solchen Fisch zu entnehmen, der Herr Braun war nämlich massgebend an der Abfassung der AVFiG beteiligt.
Dass das Nichtbayern nicht wissen ist ja ok und auch mancher Trottel-Angler (wie von Taxidermist erwähnt) nicht. Aber ich wundere mich schon, dass ein Bayer welcher offensichtlich die Befugnis hat Kontrollen durchzuführen das nicht weiss #d .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



rippi schrieb:


> Bei Mindestmaßen muss auch immer das Mitscherlich-Gesetz betrachtet werden und hinterfragt werden ob die vom Land festgesetzten Mindestmaße nicht, in Anbetracht des Gewässers, vom Verein, vermindert oder erhöht werden sollten. Ist das nicht im jeweiligen Landesgesetz festgeschrieben?



Genau das Recht, Mindestmaße zu erhöhen, wird dem Inhaber der Fischereirechte in Bayern oftmals abgesprochen.

Beispiel: Ein Verein besetzt in einem Weiher (laut Fischereigesetz ein Teich: künstlich angelegt, gegen Fischwechsel gesichert, keine Hegepflicht) 30 cm große Grasfische. Für diese Grasfische darf er aber kein Mindestmaß festgelegen, da die Fischereifachberatung für Grasfische Mindestmaße generell nicht genehmigt. Gleiches Theater beim Waller.

Soviel zum Thema Eigentumsrechte in der Fischerei. Das ist hier alles ein wenig kompliziert ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dass das Nichtbayern nicht wissen ist ja ok und auch mancher Trottel-Angler (wie von Taxidermist erwähnt) nicht. Aber ich wundere mich schon, dass ein Bayer welcher offensichtlich die Befugnis hat Kontrollen durchzuführen das nicht weiss #d .



Der Punkt ist doch der, dass Angler beweisen muss, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Ich habe selbst einem Angler mit Tageskarte im vergangenen Jahr den Erlaubnisschein abgenommen und dafür gesorgt, dass er keine Tageskarte mehr für unsere Gewässer erhalten wird, da ich ihn bei einer Kontrolle mit einem abgeschlagenen 56er Hecht (Mindestmaß: 60cm) erwischt habe. Er wollte mir erzählen, der Hecht habe stark geblutet und er musste ihn abschlagen, leider sei das aber wegen des Kiemnschnitts nicht mehr ersichtlich. Ich habe ihm entgegnet, dass ich das nicht glaube und der Vorstand hat meine Position unterstützt. Ende der Ansage. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber bei uns sind Fische erst mal herrenlos. Die gehören also nicht dem Eigentümer oder Pächter des Fischereirechts.



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Fische in Privatgewässern und Teichen sind in der Regel keineswegs herrenlos. Darum handelt es sich bei einer unerlaubten Entnahme hier auch nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um Diebstahl.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass Angler beweisen muss, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Ich habe selbst einem Angler mit Tageskarte im vergangenen Jahr den Erlaubnisschein abgenommen und dafür gesorgt, dass er keine Tageskarte mehr für unsere Gewässer erhalten wird, da ich ihn bei einer Kontrolle mit einem abgeschlagenen 56er Hecht (Mindestmaß: 60cm) erwischt habe. Er wollte mir erzählen, der Hecht habe stark geblutet und er musste ihn abschlagen, leider sei das aber wegen des Kiemnschnitts nicht mehr ersichtlich. Ich habe ihm entgegnet, dass ich das nicht glaube und der Vorstand hat meine Position unterstützt. Ende der Ansage.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Fische in Privatgewässern und Teichen sind in der Regel keineswegs herrenlos. Darum handelt es sich bei einer unerlaubten Entnahme hier auch nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um Diebstahl.



Hallo,

das hat aber erstmal nichts mit Privatgewässern zu tun sondern gilt nur für künstlich angelegte, ablassbare Gewässer sowie zur Fischzucht und Fischhaltung hergestellte Gewässer.
Trifft auf den normalen Baggersee schon mal nicht zu, es sei denn, er wäre ablassbar.
Zu dem Fall mit dem 56er Hecht. Mag sein, dass das Dir durchgegangen ist, rechtens ist es nämlich nicht. Im dem Fall (und in allen anderen Rechstfällen auch) muss der betreffende Angler nicht seine Unschuld beweisen, sondern der der ihn belangt oder auch anklagt seine Schuld. Beim Treffen vor Gericht hättest Du auf Knall und Fall verloren.
Leute, akzeptiert doch halt, wie es in der AVfiG steht, auch wenn ich Dich verstehe, aber rein rechtlich ist da gar nichts zu machen. Siehe auch die von mir eingestellte Frage aus der Fischerprüfung 2017 und das ist ja nun wirklich nicht veraltet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> das hat aber erstmal nichts mit Privatgewässern zu tun



Fische aus einem geschlossenes Gewässer, für das nach Definition kein privates Eigentum besteht (privates Eigentum: Alleineigentum, Eigentum zur gemeinsamen Hand, Miteigentum) sind herrenlos. Es ist also sehr wohl wichtig, dass es sich um Privatgewässer handelt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu dem Fall mit dem 56er Hecht. Mag sein, dass das Dir durchgegangen ist, rechtens ist es nämlich nicht. Im dem Fall (und in allen anderen Rechstfällen auch) muss der betreffende Angler nicht seine Unschuld beweisen, sondern der der ihn belangt oder auch anklagt seine Schuld. Beim Treffen vor Gericht hättest Du auf Knall und Fall verloren.



Steile These, die du sicher belegen kannst. Damit hätten sich Kontrollen zur Mitnahme untermaßiger Fische, soweit es sich um einzelne untermaßige Hechte, Forellen in der Schonzeit etc. handelt, erledigt.

Auskunft unseres Anwalts: Den Fisch in solchen Fällen beschlagnahmen und sofort als Beweismittel zur Polizei mitnehmen zwecks Anzeige. Sollte es zum Gerichtsverfahren kommen, wird der Sachverhalt vom Gutachter geklärt. Der Anwalt hat uns unsere Gutmütigkeit vorgeworfen, keine Anzeige zu erstatten, da somit das Beweismittel nicht gesichert wurde und wir im Fall einer späteren Rechtsstreitigkeit schlechte Karten gehabt hätten.


----------



## Reg A. (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass Angler beweisen muss, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war.



Muss das wirklich der Angler beweisen? Ich frage nur aus Neugier, da eine Beweislastumkehr ja nun wirklich in nur sehr wenigen Fällen des deutschen Rechts vorkommt. Oder gilt das in diesem Fall von hinten aufgezäumte Pferd: Beweis für OWI/Straftat ist vorhanden - Entnahme des untermaßigen und/oder sonstwie geschonten Fisches -, jetzt muss bewiesen werden, dass die Entnahme (in Bayern auch Aneignung) dennoch rechtens gewesen ist?
Die nächste Frage wäre: wie kann man denn an einem toten Fisch beweisen, dass er nicht mehr lebensfähig gewesen wäre? Hinüber isser ja nu, so oder so. In deinem Beispiel mit dem Hecht: starke Kiemenblutungen z.B. würde man ja auch nach nem Herzstich nicht mehr unbedingt sehen, wenn der Fisch gesäubert (und evtl. bereits ausgenommen) wurde...
Wir haben hier doch ein paar Juristen im Forum, kann von denen da vielleicht mal jemand Auskunft geben?

Aber ich sehe schon, sollte der Fall irgendwann tatsächlich mal eintreten, werde ich mir den Fisch ganz bestimmt nicht aneignen, egal, ob nun in Bayern oder anderswo! Macht u.U. nur Scherereien.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage wäre: wie kann man denn an einem toten Fisch beweisen, dass er nicht mehr lebensfähig gewesen wäre?



Das ist natürlich nicht immer zweifelsfrei möglich, aber wenn man z.B. einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen hat und der Sitz des Drillings tief im Schlund schon darauf hindeutet, dass das nix mehr wird: Fisch töten und Haken samt Vorfach als Beweis im Maul belassen. Musste ich auch schon so machen. 

Gleiches gilt bei Forellen, die in der Schonzeit beim Aalangeln geschluckt haben und bluten: Vorfach abschneiden und Haken drin lassen.

Bzw. beim Beispiel mit den blutenden Kiemen: Mal ausnahmsweise Herzstich durchführen und die Kiemen im verletzten Zustand vorzeigbar lassen.

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass auch hier Betrugspotential besteht. Wir haben tatsächlich mal einen Kollegen am Wasser angetroffen, der gerade dabei war, dem untermaßigen Zander mit der Zange einen Drilling in den Schlund zu schieben. |bigeyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, sollte der Fall irgendwann tatsächlich mal eintreten, werde ich mir den Fisch ganz bestimmt nicht aneignen, egal, ob nun in Bayern oder anderswo! Macht u.U. nur Scherereien.



Das ist generell nicht der schlechteste Ansatz. 

Oder du bist halt im Verein als zuverlässig bekannt. Dann wird dir niemand Scherereien machen, wenn so etwas mal vorkommt. 
Ich habe selbst vor einigen Tagen erst einen Jungangler ausdrücklich gebeten, einen 54er Zander trotz 60er Schonmaß abzuschlagen und mitzunehmen, weil der blutete. Ist doch schade drum. Ich bin aber auch Gewässerwart und damit kann er sich auf meine Aussage verlassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Muss das wirklich der Angler beweisen? Ich frage nur aus Neugier, da eine Beweislastumkehr ja nun wirklich in nur sehr wenigen Fällen des deutschen Rechts vorkommt. Oder gilt das in diesem Fall von hinten aufgezäumte Pferd: Beweis für OWI/Straftat ist vorhanden - Entnahme des untermaßigen und/oder sonstwie geschonten Fisches -, jetzt muss bewiesen werden, dass die Entnahme (in Bayern auch Aneignung) dennoch rechtens gewesen ist?
> Die nächste Frage wäre: wie kann man denn an einem toten Fisch beweisen, dass er nicht mehr lebensfähig gewesen wäre? Hinüber isser ja nu, so oder so. In deinem Beispiel mit dem Hecht: starke Kiemenblutungen z.B. würde man ja auch nach nem Herzstich nicht mehr unbedingt sehen, wenn der Fisch gesäubert (und evtl. bereits ausgenommen) wurde...
> Wir haben hier doch ein paar Juristen im Forum, kann von denen da vielleicht mal jemand Auskunft geben?
> 
> Aber ich sehe schon, sollte der Fall irgendwann tatsächlich mal eintreten, werde ich mir den Fisch ganz bestimmt nicht aneignen, egal, ob nun in Bayern oder anderswo! Macht u.U. nur Scherereien.




Hallo,

Du hast recht, Beweislastumkehr kommt hier nicht in Frage, im Strafrecht sowieso niemals.
Der Angler muss tatsächlich gar nichts beweisen, es würde genügen, wenn er sagt, dass der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Wird das jetzt bei einer Kontrolle angezweifelt, muss vom Kontrolleur etc. bewiesen werden, das das falsch ist und das wird schwierig werden. Übrigens, so oft scheint das ja auch gar nicht vorzukommen, ich habe, aus meinem Kreis, jedenfalls noch nicht gehört, dass dies ein Problem wäre.
Dazu auch mein eigenes Beispiel: einen in den 1960ern vergraben (war damals Vorschrift), einen vor etwa 20 Jahren mitgenommen und vielleicht war da dazwischen noch einer, an den ich mich aber nicht mehr direkt erinnern kann. In 57 Anglerjahren 2-3 Fälle eines von mir als nicht mehr lebensfähig eingestuften untermassigen Fisches. Sollte ich noch 20 Jahre angeln können, dann wäre ich 90 Jahre alt, und der Fall tritt bis dahin vielleicht noch einmal auf.
Dass das Ganze mitunter auch von Stinkstiefeln ausgenutzt wird, glaube ich schon. Aber das sind dann die Typen, die, warum auch immer, auch sonst untermassige Fische mitnehmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> In 57 Anglerjahren 2-3 Fälle eines von mir als nicht mehr lebensfähig eingestuften untermassigen Fisches.



Ich hatte allein im vergangenen Jahr 3 Zander, die es wohl nicht geschafft haben, obwohl ich sie zurückgesetzt habe. 2 auf Tauwurm beim Aalangeln, einen mit Köderfisch. Hätte man normalerweise abschlagen sollen. Aber dem Fisch waren die 10% Überlebenschance sicher lieber. 

Verangelte Forellen während des Schonzeit habe ich selten, aber auch alle paar Jahre mal, wenn es Ende März vor Besatz und Gewässersperre die ersten Male auf Aal geht. Die nehme ich dann mit. 50er Forellen lasse ich nicht im Wasser vergammeln.

Bei Hecht hatte ich während 30 Jahren Angeln noch nie einen, der nicht mehr lebensfähig gewesen wäre.

Das Problem sind in meinen Gewässern die ca. 50er Zander. Die zimmern sich Tauwürmer rein bis zum Arxxx.


----------



## Nacktangler (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Ob ein Angler die Kompetenz dazu hat, einen Fisch als überlebensfähig einzustufen oder nicht, ist nicht relevant, er muss es schlicht tun, da es niemand für ihr machen kann. Niemand ist in der Lage vorher sicher zu sagen, ob ein Fisch überleben wird oder nicht. Die Kollegen, die sich hier zu sehr an den Paragraphen aufhängen haben u.U. in der Hitze des Gefechts vergessen, dass in Deutschland das Strafmaß zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil von der Intention abhängt.

Sprich: habe ich einen untermaßigen Fisch, von dem ich behaupte, er war nicht überlebensfähig ist das 
a) im Nachhinein nicht mehr feststellbar
b) sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass ich dafür von einem Richter belangt werde, da mir kein Vorsatz bzw. Intention mich gegen das Gesetz zu verhalten nachzuweisen ist.
Werde ich allerdings mit einem Sack Fische erwischt, sieht die Sache wohl anders aus. 
Ich denke man nennt das auch Indizienprozess


----------



## fishhawk (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,



> das StGb schützt die Rechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes.Der ist immer noch der Besitzer des 50er Hechts, da es keinen rechtmäßigen Besitzerwechsel gegeben hat.
> 
> Solche Fische gehen niemals in deinen Besitz über. Auch wenn du sie gefangen hast.
> 
> ...



Wer solche Statements raushaut, darf nicht erwarten, dass ich ihn als besonders kompetent für die Beurteilung von Rechtsfragen einstufe. Kann aber natürlich trotzdem ein guter Angler und lieber Kerl sein. #h

@Naturliebhaber

Dass euer Anwalt lieber vor Gericht gegangen wäre ist mir schon klar. Von sowas lebt ja diese Zunft. Frag ihn mal, wer sein Honorar, die Gebühen für den Gutachter und die Gerichtskosten zahlen müsste, falls der Beschuldigte wegen Mangel an Beweisen freigesprochen würde.

Solche Sachen sind immer Einzelfallentscheidungen, da ist man immer erst hinterher sicher, wie es ausgeht.

Und der Schuss kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Deshalb müssen ja bei uns jetzt Veränderungen der Schonzeiten und Schonmaße von der Fischereifachberatung abgesegnet werden.

Die Zeiten wo man auf Erlaubnisscheinen seiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen konnte sind zumindest in MFr vorbei.

Ich halte auch nicht viel von dieser Regel, weil sie Missbrauch Tür und Tor öffnet, aber in einer Demokratie muss man das halt akzeptieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte allein im vergangenen Jahr 3 Zander, die es wohl nicht geschafft haben, obwohl ich sie zurückgesetzt habe. 2 auf Tauwurm beim Aalangeln, einen mit Köderfisch. Hätte man normalerweise abschlagen sollen. Aber dem Fisch waren die 10% Überlebenschance sicher lieber.
> 
> Verangelte Forellen während des Schonzeit habe ich selten, aber auch alle paar Jahre mal, wenn es Ende März vor Besatz und Gewässersperre die ersten Male auf Aal geht. Die nehme ich dann mit. 50er Forellen lasse ich nicht im Wasser vergammeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

als Ansitzangler hat man da womöglich öfters Probleme, kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Da ich bis vielleicht 2, 3 mal im Jahr, wo ich mir gezielt Portionskarpfen fange ausschließlich als Fliegen- bzw. Spinnfischer unterwegs bin kommt das entsprechend selten vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Dass euer Anwalt lieber vor Gericht gegangen wäre ist mir schon klar. Von sowas lebt ja diese Zunft. Frag ihn mal, wer sein Honorar, die Gebühen für den Gutachter und die Gerichtskosten zahlen müsste, falls der Beschuldigte wegen Mangel an Beweisen freigesprochen würde.



Der Anwalt hat gar nichts davon, wenn der Verein gegen jemanden Anzeige wegen Fischdiebstahl erstattet. Das regelt dann der Staatsanwalt (bzw. der stellt das Verfahren ein).

Der Anwalt hat erst dann wieder Freude an den Umsätzen, wenn es um zivilrechtliche Angelegenheiten wie z.B. den Vereinsausschluss geht.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

natürlich braucht ihr euch bei einem Antragsdelikt nicht anwaltlich vertreten zu lassen. Wenn euch euer Anwalt  Rechtsberatung  ohne Engelt erteilt ist das aber schon ne Ausnahme.

Gutachter und Gerichtskosten und ggf. Anwaltskosten der Gegenseite müsste wahrscheinlich trotzdem der Kläger zahlen, wenn es zu einem Verfahren käme und der Beklagte freigesprochen würde.

Statistisch gesehen wird aber in 85% der Fälle wohl ne  Einstellung erfolgen.

Der Angler den du mit dem 56er Hecht erwischt hast, war wahrscheinlich auch kein Profi, sonst hättest du den Fisch eh nicht gefunden.

Die Geschichte mit den Zandern und den Drillingen hat sich am Brombachsee damals ja auch zigfach abgespielt.
Da hatte sich der Verband ein schönes Eigentor geschossen, da die Jungs dann ja ganz legal auf Hecht , Waller oder Aal weiterangeln konnten. Gab ja keine Regel nach nem Zanderfang das Angeln mit Raubfischködern einzustellen. Nur beim Hecht.

Echte Fischräuber lassen sich von Regeln aber eh kaum beeindrucken und bei der "Kontrolldichte" an vielen Gewässern schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo, 

sorry, hab oben etwas ungenau formuliert.

Kosten müsste der Kläger dann zahlen, wenn er nach Einstellung des Verfahrens mangels öffentlichen Interesses ne Privatklage anstrebt.

Bei Eröffnung eines Strafverfahrens müsste man natürlich keine Angst vor Gerichtskosten haben, das ist ja dann Sache der Staatsmacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

zu Kontrolldichte und Regularien ein Stimmungsbild von Anglerboardusern (KEINE repräsentativen Umfragen) :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319556


----------



## Sneep (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wer solche Statements raushaut, darf nicht erwarten, dass ich ihn als besonders kompetent für die Beurteilung von Rechtsfragen einstufe. Kann aber natürlich trotzdem ein guter Angler und lieber Kerl sein. #h
> ...



Hallo,

das mit dem netten Kerl hast du gut erkannt.
Ich habe auch Humor, den braucht man hier von Zeit zu Zeit.

Leider ist in deiner Charakterstudie der Teil mit den Argumenten verloren gegangen.
Die Aussage, "stimmt nicht" werte ich nicht als Argument.

Ich hoffe, wir sind uns zumindest einig, dass ein Übertreten der im Erlaubnisschein festgelegten Rechte grundsätzlich eine Fischwilderei nach 294  darstellt, falls vom Pächter oder Verpächter Anzeige erstattet wird.

Ich hoffe ferner, dass du mir zustimmst, dass die Mitnahme eines Fisches unter dem auf dem Schein aufgeführten Mindestmaß eine solche Überschreitung darstellt.

Das ist  zweifelsfrei so bei einem nicht verletzten Fisch. Im Gesetz wird nirgendwo zwischen nicht lebensfähig und kerngesund unterschieden.

 SneEP


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit dem netten Kerl hast du gut erkannt.
> Ich habe auch Humor, den braucht man hier von Zeit zu Zeit.
> ...



Hallo,

der Pächter usw. kann keinen anzeigen, der einen untermaßigen nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch entnimmt, zumindest in Bayern nicht, da ja gerade das die AVFiG vorschreibt. Und die ist erstmal bindend, für den Angler und natürlich auch für Pächter, Bewirtschafter etc.. Ob das dann in letzter Instanz, wie Du angibst Bestand hat oder nicht, ist erstmal ohne Belang. Die AVFiG gilt halt im Moment.
Ob der Angler dann eventuell wieder mal eine Lizenz bekommt, wenn er sich mit dem Lizenzgeber anlegt steht auf einen anderen Blatt, strafbar ist es erst einmal nicht (in Bayern).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich nicht immer zweifelsfrei möglich, aber wenn man z.B. einen untermaßigen Zander gefangen hat und der Sitz des Drillings tief im Schlund schon darauf hindeutet, dass das nix mehr wird: Fisch töten und Haken samt Vorfach als Beweis im Maul belassen. Musste ich auch schon so machen.
> Gleiches gilt bei Forellen, die in der Schonzeit beim Aalangeln geschluckt haben und bluten: Vorfach abschneiden und Haken drin lassen.



Schon klar, aber um so "eindeutige" Beweise ging's mir ja gerade nicht, deshalb auch das Beispiel mit der Kiemenblutung.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bzw. beim Beispiel mit den blutenden Kiemen: Mal ausnahmsweise Herzstich durchführen und die Kiemen im verletzten Zustand vorzeigbar lassen.



Klappt aber auch nicht immer. Manchmal gibt es eben anscheinend letale Verletzungen, die für uns nicht danach aussehen. Beispiel: ein Freund von mir hatte beim Hechteln mal ne gute Forelle (45cm) als unerwünschten Beifang. Lösen hat bei ihm ein bisschen gedauert, aber der Fisch wurde ohne sichtbare Verletzungen releast und schwamm auch weg. 20 Minuten später trieb sie dann kieloben an uns vorbei... Gut, war in dem Fall kein Problem, da wir mit dem Kescher rangekommen sind, grad keine Schonzeit und der Fisch ja definitiv maßig war. Aber wäre er untermaßig gewesen, hätt's mit dem Beweis der nicht mehr vorhandenen Lebensfähigkeit ziemlich Essig ausgesehen!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir ist natürlich klar, dass auch hier Betrugspotential besteht. Wir haben tatsächlich mal einen Kollegen am Wasser angetroffen, der gerade dabei war, dem untermaßigen Zander mit der Zange einen Drilling in den Schlund zu schieben. |bigeyes



Klar, solche Pappen(h)eimer haste leider immer. Hab ich weiter oben auch schon zu Stellung bezogen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist generell nicht der schlechteste Ansatz.
> Oder du bist halt im Verein als zuverlässig bekannt. Dann wird dir  niemand Scherereien machen, wenn so etwas mal vorkommt.



In Vereins- und vielen Verbandsgewässern mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, da ich hier in der Region nen ziemlich guten Leumund habe 
Aber man ist ja auch mal zu Gast an fremden Gestaden, und DA werde ich definitiv kein Risiko eingehen, sollte der Fall mal eintreten! Ganz egal ob der Lajos'sche Umkehrschluss nun zutrifft oder nicht - Schererei bleibt erstmal Schererei, und da hab ich in meiner Freizeit definitiv keinen Bock drauf, solange es sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber um so "eindeutige" Beweise ging's mir ja gerade nicht, deshalb auch das Beispiel mit der Kiemenblutung.
> 
> 
> ein Freund von mir hatte beim Hechteln mal ne gute Forelle (45cm) als unerwünschten Beifang. Lösen hat bei ihm ein bisschen gedauert, aber der Fisch wurde ohne sichtbare Verletzungen releast und schwamm auch weg. 20 Minuten später trieb sie dann kieloben an uns vorbei... Gut, war in dem Fall kein Problem, da wir mit dem Kescher rangekommen sind, grad keine Schonzeit und der Fisch ja definitiv maßig war. Aber wäre er untermaßig gewesen, hätt's mit dem Beweis der nicht mehr vorhandenen Lebensfähigkeit ziemlich Essig ausgesehen!
> ...




Hallo,

ja, Forellen sind schon sehr empfindlich. Wie schon erwähnt, was ein Karpfen oder Hecht noch locker wegsteckt, ist für eine Forelle oft schon tödlich. 
Übrigens; das ist nicht der Lajos'sche Umkehrschluss sondern das ist ein feststehender juristischer Begriff. Ich habe ihn nur zitiert#h, um eben zu erläutern, dass wenn in der AVFiG steht, dass untermaßie etc. lebensfähige zurückgesetzt werden müssen, das ganz einfach bedeutet, dass eben nicht mehr lebensfähige nicht zurückzusetzen sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

@sneep
Da sind wir uns leider nicht einig, also liegt wohl einer von uns beiden falsch. Sollte ich das sein, dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal vorsorglich bei dir.

Fischwilderei nach  §294 StGB  kenne ich nicht, denn dort wird der  Begriff Fischwilderei ja gar nicht erwähnt. In §293 StGB wird er als Verletzung eines fremden Fischereirechts definiert.
Wie jemand durch Befolgung der Vorgaben des BayFiG und der AVFiG in bayrischen Gewässern ein fremdes Fischereirecht verletzen soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wenn Regeln des Erlaubnisscheines missachtet werden, sehe ich da nur  eine Verletzung des Fischereirechtes,wenn diese Regeln unmittelbar die Fischerei betreffen und mit den jeweils geltenden Gesetzen und Verordnungen konform sind. Also z.B. die Vereinsschonmaße und Schonzeiten behördlich genehmigt wurden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand wegen Fischwilderei angeklagt wird, wenn er die auf dem Erlaubnisschein abgedruckte Parkplatzordnung missachtet.

Kann natürlich in NRW alles anders sein, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.  

Das mit Besitz, Eigentum und herrenlosen Tieren steht allerdings im BGB, und das dürfte auch in NRW gelten.

@lajos

Ich sehe das wie du. Deshalb handelt nach §32 AVFiG Abs1 auch nur jemand ordnungswidrig, der 



> c) untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene *lebensfähige* Fische nicht unverzüglich in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurücksetzt,



Dass hier Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet wird ist leider mal so.


----------



## Reg A. (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Übrigens; das ist nicht der Lajos'sche Umkehrschluss sondern das ist ein feststehender juristischer Begriff. Ich habe ihn nur zitiert#h



Ich interpretiere den entsprechenden Passus der AVFiG ja auch so wie du und fishhawk, mir hat nur der Begriff so gut gefallen


----------



## Sneep (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo Leute,

ihr seid schon immer bei der bayrischen Sonderlösung.

Aber mir geht es zunächst nur um das Grundsätzliche, das in ganz DE geltende StGb. Dessen§ 293 beschäftigt sich mit Personen ohne Fischereierlaubnis.
Der klassische Wildereiparagraph

 §294 beschäftigt sich mit Personen die grundsätzlich fischereiberechtigt sind, aber die auf dem* Erlaubnisschein *erteilten Rechte überschreiten. Das wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt.
Beispiele:
Angeln im Schongebiet, mehr Ruten als genehmigt, Mitnahme untermassiger Fische (es gilt das Maß auf dem Schein.)


Es gibt den Aufsatz eines Staatsanwaltes Drosse´.zum Thema Fischfrefel. Darin wird auf diese Problematik mit dem §294 eingegangen.

http://www.bekos-anglerforum.de/newboard/discus/messages/816/1810.html

SneeP


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

und es gibt da auch noch die eigene entscheidung mit der bereitschaft eventuelle konsequenzen auch tragen zu wollen.

ich hab vor jahren mal nen 35er hechtlein an nem cherry gehabt, voll vernäht im schlund - verlorenes leben so oder so.
hab den abgeschlagen. 
ins wasser werfen ist hier nicht erlaubt, vergraben lautet die anweisung.
ja, genau, auf/an/in der steinpackung graben...
abgesehen von nahezu unmöglich und dazu strafbar (zerstörung von uferverbauung oder so) bleibt mir nix übrig, als den kleinen kerl etliche meter weit vom wasser wegzutragen und dem in jahren nicht auftauchenden kontrolletti zu begegnen...?

nein, ich sehs echt nicht ein, dass das kerlchen einfach im müll landet - da hab ich ne ganz andere ansicht von der ehrfurcht vorm leben.

ich hab mir den unters shirt gesteckt (wg. taschenkontrolle und so) und ihn mit feiner butter beerdigt.

ich weiß, 'schurken' machen das immer - und entsprechend sollen die bestraft werden - mir war das risiko bewußt und ich war mir eventueller konsequenzen bewußt.

man muss sich eben entscheiden.

die diversen gesetzlichen regelungen sind für mich leitlinie, klar, aber irgendwo kollidierts dann doch.
ich entscheide dann, wie's weitergeht. mit allen möglichen folgen.


----------



## ronram (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Was Sneep da schreibt hört sich schon recht sinnvoll an.
Zwar ist die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches in NRW ganz klar eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (sneep kommt ja auch aus NRW), kann aber auch durchaus eine Fischwilderei sein. Das LFischG NRW definiert recht genau, was ein Fischereirecht ist (§ 3)...und das kann eben durch die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches verletzt werden.

Wobei so ein Bußgeld sicherlich einfacher und schneller durchgeboxt werden kann.

Aber was Jose schreibt zeigt ja auch den Konflikt, in den man kommen kann... zurück geht nicht, vergraben geht nicht, mitnehmen geht nicht...
Wegzaubern geht allerdings auch nicht. :0


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

witzigerweise war die Frage eigentlich nach NDS, HH oder SH...
Aber schön, so die Ausführungen aus Bayern und NRW als zusätzliche Info...



Dalmies schrieb:


> Ok... Danke für eure Hilfe....
> Im Moment befinden wir uns in Dänemark, sonst aber immer in *NDS, HH oder SH *unterwegs


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Jose schrieb:


> und es gibt da auch noch die eigene entscheidung mit der bereitschaft eventuelle konsequenzen auch tragen zu wollen.
> 
> ich hab vor jahren mal nen 35er hechtlein an nem cherry gehabt, voll vernäht im schlund - verlorenes leben so oder so.
> hab den abgeschlagen.
> ...




Hallo,

und in Bayern (ja, ich weiss, das bringt Dir erst mal nichts) kannst Du den nicht nur ohne Gewissensbisse mitnehmen, Du musst es sogar. Darum halte ich unsere Lösung für gut und vernünftig. Auch wenn das dadurch entstandene Schlupfloch gelegentlich durch bestimmte Typen von Anglern ausgenutzt wird.
Das mit dem Vergraben hatten wir so bis etwa 1990 auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ihr seid schon immer bei der bayrischen Sonderlösung.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

lassen wir mal den bayerischen Sonderweg ausser acht.
Also ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Verwendung eines nicht erlaubten Setzkeschers (in Bayern übrigens erlaubt#6) den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllt.
Ich glaube, da hat sich der Herr Drosse etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

bin am Überlegen, was das Parken eines Autos mit Fischereirecht zu tun hat und komme immer wieder zum Schluß auf NIX.
Den Fischereikontrolletti möchte ich mal erleben, der ein OWI-Verfahren eröffnen möchte,weil ich die Parkordnung am Gewässer nicht eingehalten habe, hier hat wohl auch Herr Drosse am Ziel vorbei geschossen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

deshalb bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass nur die Verletzung von Regeln, die unmittelbar die Fischerei betreffen den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllen.

Andere behaupten dagegen, dass 



> 294 nennt keine Begriffe, er legt fest, dass *jeder Verstoß gegen Bestimmungen des Erlaubnisscheines* als Fischwilderei verfolgt wird, wenn Strafanzeige gestellt wird.





> §294 beschäftigt sich mit Personen die grundsätzlich fischereiberechtigt sind, aber die auf dem Erlaubnisschein erteilten Rechte überschreiten.



Wo steht denn bitte in §294 StGB das Wort Erlaubnisschein???|kopfkrat

Nach der Auslegung könnten manche Angler wegen Fischwilderei angeklagt werden, wenn sie ihre Mitangler nicht höflich grüßen. Das hab ich auch schon auf Erlaubnisscheinen gelesen.

Und wer nen morschen Ast abbricht wäre dann an den meisten Gewässern auch wegen Fischwilderei dran.

Ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die verletzten Regeln mit dem dort geltenden Fischereigesetz und den betreffenden Verordungen konform sein müssen. Kann natürlich sein, dass in NRW jeder Fischereiberechtigte Fantasieschonmaße und Schonzeiten erlassen kann,

Dann wundert es mich aber, weshalb Angler und der Betreiber der Barweiler Mühle nach der TV-Reportage so massive Probleme bekommen haben. Wenn da vorgeschrieben war, dass Waller und Störe nicht entnommen werden dürfen, wäre doch alles in Butter gewesen.

Mich wundert auch, dass sich jemand auf den Aufsatz von Drosse beruft und trotzdem behauptet, dass jemand Besitzer frei im Wasser schwimmender Fische sein kann u.ä. . Obwohl der Aufsatz ja schon über 17 Jahre alt ist, hat sich an der Bergrifflichkeit ja nichts geändert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

"Der Fischwilderei macht sich strafbar, wer den Umfang  oder Inhalt des ihm übertragenen Fischereiausübungsrechts überschreitet”. *)

Z. B. auf Bayern bezogen: Wer als Mitglied mit mehr als die erlaubten 2 Angeln angelt oder eben auch untermaßige Fische mit nimmt. (= tägl. Probleme am Wasser)

Nach § 294 StGB wird nur auf Antrag ( Frist: innerhalb von drei Monaten  ab Kenntnis von der Tat bzw. des Täters (§ 77b StGB)) des "Verletzten"  Fischwilderei verfolgt.  Der "Verletzte" kann den Antrag wieder nach § 77d StGB zurücknehmen.

Wir hatten das Problem differenzierter an unserem Vereinssee (geschlossenes Gewässer), der ausschließlich von unserem (= als einziger) Verein bewirtschaftet wird und somit der Fisch einem Eigentümer zugeordnet werden kann:
Hier wurde bei einem Mitglied, der (unbelehrbar wiederholt trotz Abmahnungen seitens des Vereins) in der Schonzeit + Sperrzeit gezielt auf Salmoniden blinkerte und welche entnommen hat, durch die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren auf Diebstahl (§ 242 StGB) und (!) Sachbeschädigung (§ 303 StGB) eingeleitet.
Wie gesagt, der wurde einem klassischen "Schwarzfischer" gleichgesetzt.

*) OLG Zweibrücken, Az. 1 Ss 65/91 = OLGSt StGB  § 293 Nr. 1, 02.12.1991


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Eingeleitet wohl, aber was kam raus?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

@Toni1962

Da das in Bayern war, hat es sich vermutlich um eine gesetzliche oder zumindest behördlich genehmigte Schonzeit gehandelt.



> und somit der Fisch einem Eigentümer zugeordnet werden kann



Also ist euer "Vereinssee" ein geschlossenes Privatgewässer nach §960BGB und Art 2 BayFiG?

Wäre natürlich auch interessant zu wisen, ob es nach der Einleitung des Verfahrens auch  weiterging und ne Bestrafung erfolgte.
Also Vorsatz und Lebensfähigkeit der entnommenen Salmoniden vor Gericht glaubhaft gemacht werden konnten.

Ich vermute, dass der Fänger und Besitzer der in der Schnonzeit gefangenen Salmoniden zumindest hochkant aus dem Verein fliegt und auf der schwarzen Liste landet. Der hätte von mir jedenfalls kein Mitleid zu erwarten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



JottU schrieb:


> Eingeleitet wohl, aber was kam raus?



Staatsanwaltschaft hat nach einiger Zeit angefragt, ob der Verein auf noch Strafverfolgung besteht.
Da sich das Mitglied entschlossen hat "freiwillig" auszutreten und mit Auflagen seitens des Vereins wie Hausverbot auf vereinseigenem Gelände und nach Zahlung eines freiwilligen Betrags in die Jugendkasse, hatte der Verein kein weiteres Interesse an einer Strafverfolgung.
Das war und wird auch weiterhin der für alles Seiten beste Weg in meinen Augen sein.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,

@Toni_1962



> Das war und wird auch weiterhin der für alles Seiten beste Weg in meinen Augen sein.



Das sehe ich genauso.

Wie schnell so ein Gerichtsverfahren nach hinten los gehen kann, haben wir ja in Bayern erlebt. Da mussten dann viele Vereine ihre Schonzeiten- und Mindestmaße einstampfen, weil sich einer vor Gericht erfolgreich gegen ein nicht genehmigtes Vereinsschonmaß gewehrt hat.

Je weniger Öffentlichkeit und weniger Justiz im Spiel ist, desto geringer das Risiko negativer Nachwirkungen.

Und der Zweck ist auch erfült. Ich denke der Typ wird so leicht keinen Verein in euerer Gegend mehr finden oder Gastkarten erhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Toni1962
> 
> ...



Ob in der gesetzlichen Schonfrist oder aber in der vereinsinternen wegen Besatzmaßnahme ist rechtl. belanglos.

Der Vereinssee ist ein geschlossenes Gewässer nach
                                 Art. 2 Nrn 3 BayFiG:

_Geschlossene_ _Gewässer_ im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:
mit Ausnahme der Altwässer alle anderen _Gewässer_, denen es an einer für den Wechsel der Fische geeigneten regelmäßigen Verbindung mit einem natürlichen _Gewässer_ fehlt.

Der Verein hat das Fischereirecht gepachtet, Verpächter sind die Bayerischen Staatsforsten.

Entscheidend war die Frage, ob die Fische eindeutig einem Eigentümer zuzuordnen sind. Dem ist so, da der Verein einziger Bewirtschafter des Sees ist.

Das Problem hat sich durch Austritt gelöst, siehe mein Posting oben.

Nur so als Tpp nebenbei angemerkt:
Das mit dem "Rauswerfen" ist vereinsrechtlich nicht so ganz einfach: Vor Gericht muss der Verein vorweisen, dass Strafen in der Satzung vorgesehen sind und wir durften lernen, dass dies sehr differenziert zu erfolgen hat. Alle Vereine, die schon  mal Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit Mitglieder wegen Strafen hatten, haben tunlichst die Satzung diesbezüglich geändert ...


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Hallo,



> oder aber in der *vereinsinternen* wegen Besatzmaßnahme ist rechtl. belanglos.



bist du da sicher?

Bezog sich das nicht auf §14 AVFiG?  



> § 14
> Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahme
> 1Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG innerhalb von vier Wochen nach einer Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen, die das festgesetzte Schonmaß (§ 11) erreicht haben, ist das Fischen auf die eingesetzte Fischart verboten. 2Satz 1 gilt nicht für die Fischzucht und Fischhaltung in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG.



Ihr habt das meiner Meinung nach schon clever gelöst und vermieden, dass bei einem Gerichtsverfahren evtl. unangenehme Fragen gestellt werden.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

ich würd den Fisch mal von hinten aufzäumen|wavey:
 >Guckt mal in euer Landesfischereigesetz und die entsprechende DVO - da steht ne ganze Menge zu was passiert wenn, den Rest schiebt Ihr in $ 293 StGb und §294
 dann ist  das klar , was da eigentlich unter Fischwilderei noch verfolgt wird 
 Die Erklärung ist zwar juristisch nicht sauber , passt aber
 Fischwilderei wegen Angels mit 3 Ruten, Leute guckt euch mal das Strafmaß an und vergleicht das mal mit anderen Delikten,
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sneep (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deshalb bin ich ja auch der Meinung, dass nur die Verletzung von Regeln, die unmittelbar die Fischerei betreffen den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nee, is klar.
Der Oberstaatsanwalt mit der Spezialisierung auf das Fischereirecht hat keine Ahnung. Die Experten des AB wissen es besser. Nur schaut ein Richter eher in den Aufsatz von einem Fachmann, der auch Grundsatzurteile nennt als ins AB.
Fakt ist doch, dass die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches eine Straftat nach 294 darstellt. Nicht umsonst hüten sich bis auf Bayern alle Bundesländer den Fisch dem Angler zuzuerkennen. 
Die Frage die mir bislang keiner beantworten konnte, wie schafft man es als Landesregierung ein außerordentlich wichtiges Bundesgesetz  (StGB) mit einem Landesgesetz (LFischG) außer Kraft zu setzen? 

Weshalb bitte schön, sollte im Text des §294 der Begriff Erlaubnisschein denn auftauchen. Der § 294 bezieht sich auf den §293 " fischen unter Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes".
Die Rechte sind nun mal im Erlaubnisschein aufgelistet. Das ist der Vertrag zwischen Ausgeber und Nutzer der Erlaubnis.
Nur mittels Erlaubnisscheines bzw Gewässerordnung kann ich doch erst erkennen was die dort festgehaltenen Rechte überschreitet.
Wo bitte habe ich behauptet, dass frei schwimmende Fische nicht herrenlos sind?

Eines der Probleme ist bei dir, dass du dir die unterschiedlichen Aufgaben von Fischereigesetz und StGB nicht klar machst.
Das Fischereigesetz regelt die Durchführung der Fischerei. Verstöße dagegen sind nur OW.
Das StGB schützt die Rechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes
Deshalb kann ein und die selbe Tat unterschiedliche Konsequenzen haben. Beispiel Mindestmaße
Unterschreite ich das gesetzliche Maß =Ordnungswidrigkeit 
da Verstoß gegen FischG
Unterschreite ich das Maß gem Angelkarte= Straftat
da Verletzung fremden Fischrechts. Ich habe das Recht maßige Fische zu  entnehmen.Entnehme ich untermaßige verletze ich das Fischrecht der Ausgebers der Karte.
Das ist selbst in Bayern erst mal so.

sneep


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Oberstaatsanwalt mit Spezialisierung auf Fischereirecht. Ich hau mich weg. Welcher Staatsanwalt träumt nicht von so einer populären Spezialisierung.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaffeefreund (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Frage die mir bislang keiner beantworten konnte, wie schafft man es als Landesregierung ein außerordentlich wichtiges Bundesgesetz  (StGB) mit einem Landesgesetz (LFischG) außer Kraft zu setzen?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Sneep, du schreibst hier viel Richtiges und auch viel Unrichtiges. Aber zur Verteidigung: Die Juristerei ist leider oft etwas undurchsichtig und für den Laien schwer verständlich. 

1.  Das LFischG setzt nirgends das StGB außer Kraft, es regelt nur unter Umständen andere Dinge. Grundsätzlich geht Bundesrecht vor Landesrecht, deshalb gilt das StGB auch gleichermaßen in allen Bundesländern.

Der Gesetzgeber hat im Landesfischereigesetz (LFischG) geregelt, was das Fischereirecht ist. Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (alles Fische im Sinne des LFischG) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen. Es umfasst die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. 

Und genau diese Befugnis hat z.B. der Pächter eines Sees. Und diese Befugnis gibt er mit dem Erlaubnisschein an den "kleinen Angler" weiter.  
--> Wer sich nicht daran hält, verstößt gegen das ihm übertragene Fischereirecht --> §§ 293,294 StGB/Strafrecht.

Zusätzlich dazu kann der Pächter/Inhaber des Fischereirechts  natürlich per Vertrag jede Menge andere Dinge mit dem Angler vereinbaren (Rutenanzahl, Köderwahl, Futtermengen, Parkplatzordnung...). 
--> Wer hiergegen verstößt, verhält sich nicht vertragskonform und macht sich ggfls. schadensersatzpflichtig etc. --> BGB/Zivilrecht.


2. Fische sind als „wilde Tiere“ im Sinne des BGB grundsätzlich herrenlos, solange sie sich in Freiheit befinden. Das Eigentum an einer beweglichen herrenlosen Sache erwirbt, wer sie in Eigenbesitz nimmt. Aneignung ist also in diesem Fall der
Eigentumserwerb an einer zuvor herrenlosen Sache. Wenn die Aneignung gesetzlich verboten ist (z. B. durch Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße) oder wenn durch die Besitzergreifung das Aneignungsrecht eines anderen verletzt wird (der „Schwarzangler“ kann Eigentum nicht erwerben, weil er das Aneignungsrecht eines anderen verletzt), kann Eigentum nicht erworben werden. 

Fische in Teichen und anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos. An ihnen wird das Eigentum nicht durch Aneignung sondern durch einen (dinglichen) Vertrag, also anders als bei herrenlosen Fischen durch ein Rechtsgeschäft zwischen dem Eigentümer und dem Erwerber erworben. 


3. Zu guter Letzt: Auch wenn es Oberstaatsanwälte mit Spezialisierung auf Fischereirecht gibt und einen Herrn Drosse mit seinem im Wesentlichen sehr informativen Aufsatz, gilt immer noch der Grundsatz: Drei Juristen - Sieben Meinungen |rolleyes 
#h

(PS: Falls jemand googelt, ein paar Zeilen der rechtlichen Definitionen wurden hier entnommen: Begriffe aus dem Fischereirecht (c) )


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo,



> Sneep, du schreibst hier viel Richtiges und auch viel Unrichtiges.



Den zweiten Teil des Satzes wird er wohl ganz anders sehen.

Er beharrt ja unbeirrbar auf seinen alternativen Fakten, bzw. erkennt nicht, wenn er falsch liegt oder vergisst es dann einfach.



> Wo bitte habe ich behauptet, dass frei schwimmende Fische nicht herrenlos sind?



@sneep

Also wenn niemand deinen Account gehackt hat, hast du doch folgendes geschrieben:



> das StGb schützt die Rechte des Inhabers des Fischrechtes.Der ist immer noch der Besitzer des 50er Hechts, da es keinen rechtmäßigen Besitzerwechsel gegeben hat.
> 
> Solche Fische gehen niemals in deinen Besitz über. Auch wenn du sie gefangen hast.
> 
> Ein gestohlenes Auto geht auch nicht in den Besitz des Diebes über. Der gehört dem vorherigen Besitzer.



Schon vergessen oder immer noch nicht kapiert, was du da geschrieben hast?

Du behauptest ja auch den Aufsatz von Drosse gelesen zu haben  und haust trotzdem folgendes Statement raus:



> § 294 nennt keine Begriffe, er legt fest, dass jeder Verstoß gegen Bestimmungen des Erlaubnisscheines als Fischwilderei verfolgt wird, wenn Strafanzeige gestellt wird.



Mal abgesehen von den Regeln die nicht unmittelbar mit dem Fischereirecht zu tun haben, kann das ja schonmal nicht für geschlossene Privtatgewässer nach §960 BGB zutreffen. Das steht sogar bei Herrn Drosse groß und breit inklusive Angabe der OLG-Entscheidung.



> Fakt ist doch, dass die Mitnahme eines untermaßigen Fisches eine Straftat nach 294 darstellt.



siehe oben und wenn, dann höchsten eine Straftat nach §293 StGB. In §294 steht doch nur, dass es ggf. nicht von Amts wegen sondern nur auf Antrag verfolgt wird.



> Entnehme ich untermaßige verletze ich das Fischrecht der Ausgebers der Karte. Das ist selbst in Bayern erst mal so.



Eben nur dann, wenn der geschonte Fisch lebensfähig gewesen wäre und in einem öffentlichem Gewässer gefangen wurde, weil es in der AVFiG so geregelt ist.



> Das Fischereigesetz regelt die Durchführung der Fischerei.



Also auch in NRW wird die Durchführung wohl in der Landesfischereiverordnung geregelt. Das Fischereigesetz definert in erster Linie Rechte, Pflichten und Fachbegriffe der Fischerei.

Du magst ein lieber Kerl und guter Angler sein, aber die Art wie du mit Fachbegriffen umgehst, wie  du dich ausdrückst und krampfhaft versuchst deine Meinung zu untermauern, hinterlässt bei mir nicht den Eindruck, dass du dich in Schule/Ausbildung/Studium/Beruf/Vorbereitung zur Fischerprüfung schon mal intensiver mit juristischen Fragen auseinandergesetzt hast.

Das sieht bei Kaffeefreund schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## funkbolek (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*

Mal mein Senf dazu: Jeder Jurist wird bestätigen, dass § 294 StGB keine eigene Strafbarkeit schafft, sondern eine bestehende Strafbarkeit mit einer zusätzlichen Voraussetzungen (=Strafantrag) in bestimmten Fällen einengt. 

Aus der restlichen Diskussion halte ich mich raus bzw schließe mich dem Kaffeefreund an. 
§ 293 StGB ist eine eher selten bemühte und noch seltener höchstrichterlich ausgelegte Norm, sodass eine gewissen Rechtsunsicherheit besteht. 
Das Urteil eines OLG, das auch von Drosse zitiert wird, wonach das Ausfahren mit dem Boot inklusiver montierter Angeln schon den Tatbestand des § 293 StGB erfüllt, ist beispielsweise dogmatisch nur schwerlich begründbar. Es verwischt den Unterschied zw. Versuch und Vollendung und würde so kaum vor dem BGH bestehen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Untermaßige verletzte Fische*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Mal mein Senf dazu: Jeder Jurist wird bestätigen, dass § 294 StGB keine eigene Strafbarkeit schafft, sondern eine bestehende Strafbarkeit mit einer zusätzlichen Voraussetzungen (=Strafantrag) in bestimmten Fällen einengt.
> 
> Aus der restlichen Diskussion halte ich mich raus bzw schließe mich dem Kaffeefreund an.
> § 293 StGB ist eine eher selten bemühte und noch seltener höchstrichterlich ausgelegte Norm, sodass eine gewissen Rechtsunsicherheit besteht.
> Das Urteil eines OLG, das auch von Drosse zitiert wird, wonach das Ausfahren mit dem Boot inklusiver montierter Angeln schon den Tatbestand des § 293 StGB erfüllt, ist beispielsweise dogmatisch nur schwerlich begründbar. Es verwischt den Unterschied zw. Versuch und Vollendung und würde so kaum vor dem BGH bestehen.



genau, wer sich mal überlegt, wer der Her Drosse war,
naja der findet die Erklärung#h


----------

